# Am I a 'yarnsnob'?



## klarenbd (Apr 2, 2013)

Is there anyone out there like me? I will only knit in natural fibres. I just can't bring myself to spend hours knitting something in a man made fibre that I can buy, ready made, for less. I can't stand the feel of acrylic etc on my fingers.

I know lots of people who will knit with anything just for the pleasure. Wish I could be more like them.

Maybe I knit for the end result rather than the pleasure of knitting.

What do you think? Is there anyone like me out there?


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

No, I don't think you are a snob at all. I know of many people who will knit with nothing but the finest 100% wool.
WE all have preferences, that doesn't make us snobs. Knitting is a pleasurable handcraft, passed down through the ages ..... the fiber we choose doesn't matter. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorry. I'm a yarn philistine. I would have to be rich to only use premium fibers because I knit and crochet in great volume, but if you're enjoying yourself, what do you care? To each his own. You're not going to do your best work if you hate the yarn you're using.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

I would love to be able to knit with pure wool all the time, but the amount of knitting I do could not afford to. Also knitting for charity they prefer acrylic that is easy to wash.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

klarenbd said:


> Is there anyone out there like me? I will only knit in natural fibres. I just can't bring myself to spend hours knitting something in a man made fibre that I can buy, ready made, for less. I can't stand the feel of acrylic etc on my fingers.
> 
> I know lots of people who will knit with anything just for the pleasure. Wish I could be more like them.
> 
> ...


Of course the choice is always yours and yours alone to make, but I think by limiting yourself to only natural fibers, you are missing out on many wonderful possibilities by not considering occasionally incorporating synthetics, even blends. Red Heart is probably most notorious for giving acrylics a bad name, but there are many others that are wonderful, especially for kids wear, toys, nonwearable items. There are also some fabulous synthetic blends out there as well that are perfect for adult garments as well.

If you use superwash wool - you may as well be using acrylic - the yarn is coated with polymer to smooth the fibers to prevent shrinking - polymer is a synthetic.

Again, these choices are personal and no one can or should fault you for making the choice to use natural fibers only; however, the flip side is, do you criticize those who do knit with synthetic materials? There are several here on KP who insist their choice to use natural fibers only is the best and only way and look down on those who choose otherwise. Those are the knitters I consider to be the yarn snots.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes, of course, but you are only a yarn snob if you look down on those that do not, for whatever reasons, use only the natural fibres. The main thing is to enjoy your knitting and the end result.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I will knit with just about anything, if it's good quality. I will not buy yarn at Wal Mart or any of the other big box stores. They have taken too much business away from small business owners and I want to keep my LYS (and others) in business. I do prefer natural fibers, though, unless it's for a child and needs to be washed frequently


----------



## Ladyc (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi Klarenbd

Yes there are more yarn snobs out there, and I am one of them. I absolutely love Sublime merino and cashmerino, mohair, alpaca and 100% cotton. I dislike knitting with man made stuff as I find the finish is not as good and my hands sweat (a helluva lot) if I knit with acrylic fibres.

Sheila


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I like to knit with any yarn to be honest. There is a few that I do not like to knit with only because they itch my fingers. I think it is your time, your money and your project use what you like. Forget about everyone else (except the receiver of the project).


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

I only knit with man made fibers because I am allergic to wool. There are so many beautiful yarns that I would like to be able to knit with.


----------



## Anita1955 (Jan 6, 2013)

For me, it's a tactile thing. Most man made fibers make my fingers 'squeak' - the same reason I can't use styrofoam picnic ware, metal-on-metal dishes - there's a whole host of idiosyncrasies. You know fingernails on a blackboard? Well, they don't bother me, but those other things certainly do. Yarn snob? Probably!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Anita1955 said:


> For me, it's a tactile thing. Most man made fibers make my fingers 'squeak' - the same reason I can't use styrofoam picnic ware, metal-on-metal dishes - there's a whole host of idiosyncrasies. You know fingernails on a blackboard? Well, they don't bother me, but those other things certainly do. Yarn snob? Probably!


I think not - you are not criticizing anyone for using what they prefer. When it's a personal preference/choice, especially if you find it irritating - how does that make you a snob? Extra sensitive perhaps, but certainly not a snob!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I just cannot afford "premium" fibers....I just knit with with what I can afford. Someday maybe I will try "premium" fibers; if I ever find a job...


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

You are NOT a yarn snob. Real yarn snobs are so easy to spot from a mile away. Real yarn snobs will begin any sentence that discusses types of yarn with, "I am not a yarn snob, but..." As soon as I read anyone who posts, "I am not a yarn snob, but..." then I know I'm reading a post from a real yarn snob.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Gerripho said:


> You are NOT a yarn snob. Real yarn snobs are so easy to spot from a mile away. Real yarn snobs will begin any sentence that discusses types of yarn with, "I am not a yarn snob, but..." As soon as I read anyone who posts, "I am not a yarn snob, but..." then I know I'm reading a post from a real yarn snob.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


LOVE your new avatar! You do come up with good avatars.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I guess I am a yarn snob when it comes to socks, but I think that is the only time. I will knit with anything, especially if it was given to me. I do think that making socks out of anything that is not sock yarn that has some nylon content to it is a waste of knitting time. But, that being said, I don't care what brand it is, as long as there is some nylon in it.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

I love knitting---- I will knit with string and pencils if that is all I can get my hands on !! Each fiber has their reason and place -- some I enjoy handling and some I don't! To each their own as long as you don't try to shove it down my throat !!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes, you are a "yarn snob" but only if you think so. Who cares what others think as long as you are not cruel with your opinions and hurt other peoples feelings who may not be able to pay the price for natural fibers, or have allergies to natural fibers (though some would say that is not possible).

I think that whatever we do as a craft should be pleasant, calming, and enjoyable. If you have tried other yarns and those three things are not coming into play, and if you can afford the fiber of choice then by all means use it.
But,with that being said, keep in mind always that others have a right to knit with what they enjoy and can afford and 
you are not hurting anyone by being a "yarn snob". I knit alot for charity and have received lots of different types of yarns and I use them all and appreciate what I have received. Must state though here that most has been lovely yarns that I have enjoyed using and feel very blessed to have it.


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

chickkie said:


> I guess I am a yarn snob when it comes to socks, but I think that is the only time. I will knit with anything, especially if it was given to me. I do think that making socks out of anything that is not sock yarn that has some nylon content to it is a waste of knitting time. But, that being said, I don't care what brand it is, as long as there is some nylon in it.


If Shakespeare were alive, he would say something like, "That doth not a yarn snob maketh." When you get to the place where you will use only sock yarn at $29.95 per 100 grams, get back to us. :lol: :lol: :lol: In the meantime, you're just one of us sock knitters who want a sock to last more than one wearing. Welcome to the crowd of practical knitters.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

I knit with pretty much any yarn, but the natural fibers have more stretch, which makes them easier to knit with!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I guess I am a yarn snob when it comes to socks, but I think that is the only time. I will knit with anything, especially if it was given to me. I do think that making socks out of anything that is not sock yarn that has some nylon content to it is a waste of knitting time. But, that being said, I don't care what brand it is, as long as there is some nylon in it.


That doesn't make you a snob - it makes you smart!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

klarenbd said:


> Is there anyone out there like me? I will only knit in natural fibres. I just can't bring myself to spend hours knitting something in a man made fibre that I can buy, ready made, for less. I can't stand the feel of acrylic etc on my fingers.
> 
> I know lots of people who will knit with anything just for the pleasure. Wish I could be more like them.
> 
> ...


A yarn snob is someone who looks down their nose to another person because of their yarn choice (for whatever reason).
It is all in the projected attitude.
A real yarn snob can/will criticize a person's work (or yarn choice) solely on the yarn fiber content and will totally disregard the beauty and workmanship of the finished product.

Synthetics have their place and applications just like pure wool does.
Our lives and method of washing hand knit items have changed drastically since the 1800's early 1900's.

Knit with whatever fiber yarn you chose.
Whatever makes you and the recipient happy is all that matters.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Gerripho said:


> If Shakespeare were alive, he would say something like, "That doth not a yarn snob maketh."
> When you get to the place where you will use only sock yarn at $29.95 per 100 grams, get back to us. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> In the meantime, you're just one of us sock knitters who want a sock to last more than one wearing.
> Welcome to the crowd of practical knitters.


:thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Yes, you are a "yarn snob" but only if you think so. Who cares what others think as long as you are not cruel with your opinions and hurt other peoples feelings who may not be able to pay the price for natural fibers, or have allergies to natural fibers (though some would say that is not possible).
> 
> I think that whatever we do as a craft should be pleasant, calming, and enjoyable. If you have tried other yarns and those three things are not coming into play, and if you can afford the fiber of choice then by all means use it.
> But,with that being said, keep in mind always that others have a right to knit with what they enjoy and can afford and
> you are not hurting anyone by being a "yarn snob". I knit alot for charity and have received lots of different types of yarns and I use them all and appreciate what I have received. Must state though here that most has been lovely yarns that I have enjoyed using and feel very blessed to have it.


:thumbup:


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Irish knitter said:


> I just cannot afford "premium" fibers....I just knit with with what I can afford. Someday maybe I will try "premium" fibers; if I ever find a job...


Eileen, if it feels good, work with it no matter if it's "premium" or not! I'm currently working with some "premium" merino/silk blend and it is driving me nuts! So soft, but so splitty and fiddly. It's taking me forever to do a simple seamless teeshirt AHHHGGG. I'd much rather be using my cotton/acrylic blend I got from Willow yarns - I love that stuff, but of course they discontinued it.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

loriadams said:


> Eileen, if it feels good, work with it no matter if it's "premium" or not! I'm currently working with some "premium" merino/silk blend and it is driving me nuts! So soft, but so splitty and fiddly. It's taking me forever to do a simple seamless teeshirt AHHHGGG. I'd much rather be using my cotton/acrylic blend I got from Willow yarns - I love that stuff, but of course they discontinued it.


Try Knit Picks Comfy cotton/acrylic blend - it's wonderful!


----------



## Sewalaskan (Sep 7, 2013)

TNS said:


> Yes, of course, but you are only a yarn snob if you look down on those that do not, for whatever reasons, use only the natural fibres. The main thing is to enjoy your knitting and the end result.


I agree. As long as you don't condemn others for their choice of yarns, you aren't a snob.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> Try Knit Picks Comfy cotton/acrylic blend - it's wonderful!


Of course! Why didn't I remember that? Probably because I'm at work and supposed to be working 
Thanks for the reminder - off to the Knit Picks website now...


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

A "snob" is someone who looks down on others for their choices.... Just because you enjoy working with luxury fibers does not mean you are a snob. Discussing the benefits/drawbacks/properties of different fibers does not make one a "snob" either. 

I am also in the "nails on a chalkboard" group with regards to acrylics.... The last time I made something for my daughter (Plymouth Encore... SHE insisted on the yarn AND it is supposedly a "good quality" acrylic) I swore I would never knit with acrylic EVER again... My nerves can't take the squeaking... That is just not enjoyable/ relaxing for me!

I prefer silk panties to polyester and choose natural fibers for all of my clothing... It's a choice we make... Just like the choices we make regarding the foods we choose to eat/not eat.... 

I also enjoy working with natural/luxury fibers... I also want to knit with the best possible materials because my time is valuable and I want to produce the vey best I am capable of producing. I am not a yarn snob either... I just have my own personal preferences.... I think everyone should enjoy what ever fibers they choose to.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

loriadams said:


> Of course! Why didn't I remember that? Probably because I'm at work and supposed to be working
> Thanks for the reminder - off to the Knit Picks website now...


 :thumbup: Ha! That's the only time I am on here is when I'm working - if I'm not working I want nothing to do with a computer!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I tried being a yarn snob but it just didn't work out for me. :lol: 
Seriously.....after I learned more about knitting and got some experience 'under my belt', I felt it was time to become friends with my LYS. I tried lots of different fibers and spared no expense. Now I just feel "been there, done that". The PROCESS of knitting is more important to me, as is, increasing my skills and learning new things. A skillful knitter can make the most inexpensive yarns look like a million dollars.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> :thumbup: Ha! That's the only time I am on here is when I'm working - if I'm not working I want nothing to do with a computer!


Well, I gotta admit I'm on KP at night with my tablet - but that's not really a computer is it?  Not like I'm doing WORK or anything! I do like this computer at work - it has a nice, fast internet connection and a regular keyboard where I don't have to do the one finger typing.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Pocahontas said:


> I tried being a yarn snob but it just didn't work out for me. :lol:
> Seriously.....after I learned more about knitting and got some experience 'under my belt', I felt it was time to become friends with my LYS. I tried lots of different fibers and spared no expense. Now I just feel "been there, done that". The PROCESS of knitting is more important to me, as is, increasing my skills and learning new things. A skillful knitter can make the most inexpensive yarns look like a million dollars.


I agree completely! I've tried many "premium" yarns and still go back to the tried & true which is mostly a blend of wool & acrylic or cotton & acrylic. They are just easier for me to work with, or maybe I should say more enjoyable.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't think so. As long as you don't push your views on anyone, and I can't imagine you would from the tone of your post. Don't worry about it. I only wear natural fibers, so maybe I'm a fabric snob. It's our choice. It's ok.


----------



## Yakisquaw (Dec 1, 2011)

TNS said:


> Yes, of course, but you are only a yarn snob if you look down on those that do not, for whatever reasons, use only the natural fibres. The main thing is to enjoy your knitting and the end result.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Confuzzled (May 31, 2014)

loriadams said:


> I agree completely! I've tried many "premium" yarns and still go back to the tried & true which is mostly a blend of wool & acrylic or cotton & acrylic. They are just easier for me to work with, or maybe I should say more enjoyable.


I also agree with Pocohontas. But in answer to the OP, no, you are not a yarn snob because you don't look down on other's choices.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> I like to knit with any yarn to be honest. There is a few that I do not like to knit with only because they itch my fingers. I think it is your time, your money and your project use what you like. Forget about everyone else (except the receiver of the project).


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

klarenbd said:


> Is there anyone out there like me? I will only knit in natural fibres. I just can't bring myself to spend hours knitting something in a man made fibre that I can buy, ready made, for less. I can't stand the feel of acrylic etc on my fingers.
> 
> I know lots of people who will knit with anything just for the pleasure. Wish I could be more like them.
> 
> ...


I love good fiber and try to use it as much as possible. However, I try to look at the recipient. My niece in the Navy (with 2 small children) doesn't even come close to having time to hand wash anything...and I'd never make her anything for the kids that couldn't go in the washer and dryer.

So what I prefer has to take a back seat to the needs of whoever I'm knitting for at the time.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I helped out with squares for a community afghan and the yarn was supplied. Fine yarn?, oh my YES!!! It was heavenly. 

But, I'm working for charity and it must be acrylic. However, I went to designer sport yarn and KnitPicks sport acrylic and it's wonderful. I work with #3 yarn exclusively and it's soft and smooth, not bulky like Red Heart Saver #4 yarn. If you felt my acrylic yarn, you would like it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

No, you are not a snob, you know what you like and that is what you use! Me, I don't care, if I like the yarn I use it.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> I tried being a yarn snob but it just didn't work out for me. :lol:
> Seriously.....after I learned more about knitting and got some experience 'under my belt', I felt it was time to become friends with my LYS. I tried lots of different fibers and spared no expense. Now I just feel "been there, done that". The PROCESS of knitting is more important to me, as is, increasing my skills and learning new things. A skillful knitter can make the most inexpensive yarns look like a million dollars.


Well said - I couldn't agree more!


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

This subject comes up from time to time and can create some very angry responses. I am with the OP - if I am going to put all that time and effort into making something it is going to be the very best I can manage, however like wool most synthetic fibres come in good, bad and downright ugly. I have had some really dodgy wool (coarse and harsh) and some really soft and beautiful synthetics. In the main, I prefer to buy the best I can afford and would prefer to use natural fibres for their beautiful qualities of drape, sheen and how they feel especially in winter when acrylic in particular makes me hot and itchy.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Frogger said:


> I love knitting---- I will knit with string and pencils if that is all I can get my hands on !! Each fiber has their reason and place -- some I enjoy handling and some I don't! To each their own as long as you don't try to shove it down my throat !!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I don't even know why you are asking the question. You knit with whatever you want to and that makes you a knitter. If you only like expensive yarn then you are a knitter that can afford it. I can afford expensive yarn but I choose not to knit a sweater that will cost me over 200 dollars but I will knit a pair of socks that cost me 30. I'm not a snob and neither are you unless you want to be.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> I tried being a yarn snob but it just didn't work out for me. :lol:
> Seriously.....after I learned more about knitting and got some experience 'under my belt', I felt it was time to become friends with my LYS. I tried lots of different fibers and spared no expense. Now I just feel "been there, done that". The PROCESS of knitting is more important to me, as is, increasing my skills and learning new things. A skillful knitter can make the most inexpensive yarns look like a million dollars.


EXACTLY!!!!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> I tried being a yarn snob but it just didn't work out for me. :lol:
> Seriously.....after I learned more about knitting and got some experience 'under my belt', I felt it was time to become friends with my LYS. I tried lots of different fibers and spared no expense. Now I just feel "been there, done that". The PROCESS of knitting is more important to me, as is, increasing my skills and learning new things. A skillful knitter can make the most inexpensive yarns look like a million dollars.


Love your response! I am still in the learning phase and experimenting with different fibers, learning how they perform on different projects and determining what I like best is still "on the menu" for me at this point.

I hope to become an expert as you are someday... The biggest challenge I face as a knitter is being able to find the "right" yarn for each project! I have spent the past year buying and trying ALL sorts of fibers to learn how they work... Yes, they all know me by name at both LYS in my area!!

My "tried and true" favorite has been established... Cascade wools are my favorite and very affordable... They are my "go to affordable, quality wool", but I try anything and everything from hemp to cashmere to mink to sugar and everything in between... Part of the fun of learning for me right now is learning about fibers as well as knitting techniques and stitches (actually MORE so at this point).


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm grateful for the variety of yarns that are available. When I knit for my Mum, no animal fibers are allowed. They all kick off her allergies. So I did two projects in cotton blends over the winter. Under no circumstances will I knit with the aloe-infused yarns--those set off my own allergies! And I find that I like working between different types of yarns on different projects. The variety of tactile sensations and color effects keep me interested. Oh--and I am swearing off (and at) chenile yarn, having done a three-strand color work kimono for GD's AG doll, having been seduced by the "velvet" texture of the finished product. That stuff is literally tiring to manage!


----------



## granker (Apr 3, 2012)

Not all of us can buy just the best. I knit for a lot of presents for my family and friends and homeless so the more expensive stuff is out of the question but no you are not a snob.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> I tried being a yarn snob but it just didn't work out for me. :lol:
> Seriously.....after I learned more about knitting and got some experience 'under my belt', I felt it was time to become friends with my LYS. I tried lots of different fibers and spared no expense. Now I just feel "been there, done that". The PROCESS of knitting is more important to me, as is, increasing my skills and learning new things. A skillful knitter can make the most inexpensive yarns look like a million dollars.


Well said my friend.
I agree as long as you do not look down on others you are not a snob.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Barn-dweller said:


> I would love to be able to knit with pure wool all the time, but the amount of knitting I do could not afford to. Also knitting for charity they prefer acrylic that is easy to wash.


Same here.


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

I like to knit with natural fibers. There's a nice assortment and one can always find a "sale" somewhere. I don't think I'm a yarn snob...I will admit to being a coffee snob.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

really don't like *Broad-based labels*......thank God we are all different or we would look like the people in China all wearing the same outfit as they did years ago!!!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I think the yarn should suit the project. Acrylic is fine for children and toys. Also afghans that will be washed frequently. Some of the old, cheap brands like RedHeart are coming up with better looking yarns. I have knit with their Boutique line and like it. Lionbrand Amazing can create some nice knits as well. I don't rule anything out.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> Sorry. I'm a yarn philistine. I would have to be rich to only use premium fibers because I knit and crochet in great volume, but if you're enjoying yourself, what do you care? To each his own. You're not going to do your best work if you hate the yarn you're using.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

Some of us cannot afford to be a yarn snob. I am a great-grandmother on a fixed (social security) income. I buy man-made yarn with coupons or when on sale. I am violently allergic to wool. I break out in hives if I even touch it in the yarn store. When ordering over the internet I watch fiber content very closely. So in a way I could be called a yarn snob because I avoid animal fiber of any kind. Cotton and linen are fine, but also must meet my financial limit to be considered.


----------



## Sue Prenter (Mar 27, 2011)

Agree with Anita1955 - also by buying direct from manufacturers through internet natural yarns are as good value as some man made fibres. Those with a mix are important for some garments ie socks better wearing but natural fibres on the feet can't be beaten!! Natural fibres carry better warmth 

each to their own. No one should criticise any one else!!


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

I usually only knit in wool, but recently bought some Robin brand DK pistachio green acrylic, which is a colour I just adore, at a really good price. I'm knitting a very simple long sleeved cardigan, nearly all stocking stitch, with a 20 stitch cable band up each front inside the button bands.

Quite honestly it doesn't feel any different to knit than the pure wool yarns, so I guess it depends on the quality of the acrylic. I also have some Acrylic microfibre yarn which is softer than any wool I've ever knitted apart from the Debby Bliss Cashmerino. 

On the other hand, I recently knitted a scarf/shawl in the Red Heart economy range (can't remember what it's called and that was horribly scratchy to knit - I only kept going as KP assured me that once it was washed and tumble dryed it would be softer, and they were right. So I carried on and made a second mini scarf, and a pair of gloves, and as I still had yarn left from the 2 skeins bought in the late 1990s, also a pair of fingerless mittens. Finished with about 18" of yarn left!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank goodness there is so much diversity in the world...I've been knitting forever, but there wouldn't be a single pair of socks in it if it depended on me to make them. Knit with anything that makes you happy!


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

a yarnsnob??? I don't thimk ... we all have yarns that we prefer for different purposes. Personally, I wil use a natural fiber fora special gift or project, but for babies/ toddlers or charity, I usually use either a 100% acryllic or a low-percent blend that is readily washable. I would hate to have a pure wool white sweater get oromula all over, which stains badly....


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

You knit because you love to so you should knit with the yarn that makes you happy. It's that simple. I don't knit with the very best because I'm still learning but I knit with what I'm comfortable with.


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

We all have our preferences. As long as you don't criticize those who knit with man made yarns then you are not a snob. If you do look down your nose at them or make disparaging remarks, you aren't a snob. 

When I was a young stay at home mom I knit using good, washable man made yarns because I was knitting for little ones AND I simply could not afford the pricier natural fibers. I was in a knitting group at the time and at the second meeting there was a lengthy discussion about people who knit using man made yarns and how cheap they were. These women could see the yarn I was using and they kept on!!! I felt quite hurt at the time and, although I stayed for the rest of the meeting, I never went back. 

I belong to two knitting groups now and we never, ever criticize what people are using to knit. It is kind if a ground rule for us. We just want to share the love of the craft with others and encourage them.


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

You and me both. The best quality natural fibres otherwise why put in all that work? Do not wish to be more like them, the poor souls put in loads of effort only to have a beautiful product in poor quality yarn. I knit only in qulity natural fibre yarns - even if I have a funny few moments and make a toy. As soon as they mention poly and her ghastly sister esther I move on to another yarn search. My knitting is worth so much more. Besides, we are natural, normal and knitting with that which was the only product in days of yore.


klarenbd said:


> Is there anyone out there like me? I will only knit in natural fibres. I just can't bring myself to spend hours knitting something in a man made fibre that I can buy, ready made, for less. I can't stand the feel of acrylic etc on my fingers.
> 
> I know lots of people who will knit with anything just for the pleasure. Wish I could be more like them.
> 
> ...


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

You must have hit a nerve with this topic. Five pages of responses so far today. Wow.

My yarn choice depends on the recipient. Young children, elderly in nursing homes and charity always get acrylic because of the ease of washing it and its sturdiness.

For projects for family or friends I use the best yarn I can afford for each particular project.

If you have the means to obtain only natural yarns, go for it. It's your money, your time, your talent, your project, so go for whatever gives you pleasure in knitting your projects. Your lucky recipients may not know the difference, but will benefit from your efforts and quality finished project.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm just wondering if knitting in only natural fibers would the knitting "fever" be as popular today. Could we agree that it was the acryllics that had added to the growth in the yarn industry over the years. Knitting for charity would be another question.What would they do without all the knitters who donate their projects using acryllics. I'm not saying that your a yarnsnob, but do object to the term. Is one a snob because they prefer acyllics? No. Remember a "yarn" by any other name can
smell just as sweet.


----------



## jocr (Jun 7, 2014)

I wouldn't say you are a yarn snob, just someone who likes good quality as I do. I love natural fibers because nothing wears or warms or looks better longer. For those people who say acrylic is washable, they do make superwash wool. If you can hold out, yarn shops usually have sales and they usually carry a staple wool that isn't too expensive. I have also bought quality wool on ebay for much less than it sold for in stores. When I do charitable knitting, I will use a wool/acrylic mix because the natural fiber helps it wear better. Good quality yarn is a purchase that my husband never complains about. His motto is: "It's all the same amount of work, you may as well knit with the good stuff."


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

I would not want to limit myself to only one kind of yarn. I believe in buying good quality because I want what I make to look good and last long. 

There are many beautiful blended yarns other than just 100% wool that feel good to the touch and meet other high standards.


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

I use, and have used, only natural yarn for my 16 harness weaving, my Art Felts, my tiny tapestries, and now my knitting. If I didn't love them so darn much I'd make the argument that natural fibers help the humans and environment on our planet. It's just that I love natural fibers. They feel good in my hands.


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

Anita1955 said:


> For me, it's a tactile thing. Most man made fibers make my fingers 'squeak' - the same reason I can't use styrofoam picnic ware, metal-on-metal dishes - there's a whole host of idiosyncrasies. You know fingernails on a blackboard? Well, they don't bother me, but those other things certainly do. Yarn snob? Probably!


I'm with you about the "squeak" some synthetic yarns make with metal needles. Horrid!


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

I prefer natural fibers too but do not limit myself. I usually only crochet with acrylics ( afghans) and have never encountered squeaking.

I am currently learning about different fibers and knitting samples to see and feel the outcome.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

I knit with yarn that is appropriate for the recipient of the finished product. If that means a premium wool, great.


----------



## susan heierman (Sep 13, 2012)

ilmacheryl said:


> I will knit with just about anything, if it's good quality. I will not buy yarn at Wal Mart or any of the other big box stores. They have taken too much business away from small business owners and I want to keep my LYS (and others) in business. I do prefer natural fibers, though, unless it's for a child and needs to be washed frequently


Ditto!


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

As a rule of thumb, I hate acrylics. You're not a snob, you just have good taste.


----------



## dabonci (Jan 20, 2014)

I've wondered that about myself too, klarenbd. 
Will only use natural fibers: cotton, cotton/linen, cotton/hemp, wool, wool blends, bamboo, -- but not acrylic of any kind, not even in a blend. Would love to find a cashmere or silk that I can afford. Until then, I'm happy knitting with the natural fibers I can afford. Why put your heart, soul, and time into something using yarn that looks and feels so artificial. There are high-end acrylic yarns that are lovely, but I just can't knit with yarn that's a petroleum by-product. There are other fibers, like bamboo, that are washable and anti-microbial for charity knitting. And even the lowly dishcloth can be knit with inexpensive cotton. Well, it's just my opinion.


----------



## dabonci (Jan 20, 2014)

Just wanted to add that there are many online yarn sources that have great sales.


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> Sorry. I'm a yarn philistine. I would have to be rich to only use premium fibers because I knit and crochet in great volume, but if you're enjoying yourself, what do you care? To each his own. You're not going to do your best work if you hate the yarn you're using.


Ditto
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Crzywymyn (Dec 18, 2013)

If you only use natural fibers, that's your preference. If you look down on me for using whatever's on hand, you're a yarn snob.


----------



## JJfoote (Jun 7, 2014)

absolutely not I mix my yarns if I have acrylic to soften the overall feel I make a lot of prayer shawls and many people donate acrylic yarn for me to use


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

We all are different people with different lifestyles and preferences. I happen to prefer acrylic yarns, and have found many that are extremely resilient and soft. I have garments and afghans that I made as early as 1970 that still look and feel brand new.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Good Answer! Live and Let Live.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

I love natural fibers but for me it depends on the project I think for afghans and children's wear you can't beat a good acrylic. I have knit & crocheted tons of afghans over the yrs and the nicest ones are made using acrylics.

If I am knitting something to wear for myself and close family, I use the best yarn I can afford and it is usually alpaca. I am not a big fan of super wash wool except for socks.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Crzywymyn said:


> If you only use natural fibers, that's your preference. If you look down on me for using whatever's on hand, you're a yarn snob.


I like natural fibers also, who doesn't? But I also found some of these natural fibers not so great also. I knit with yarn that fits the project. If it's for babies its acrylics, if its something special it's natural fibers..and if it's on sale no matter what it is, I'm buying it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

klarenbd said:


> Is there anyone out there like me? I will only knit in natural fibres. I just can't bring myself to spend hours knitting something in a man made fibre that I can buy, ready made, for less. I can't stand the feel of acrylic etc on my fingers.
> 
> I know lots of people who will knit with anything just for the pleasure. Wish I could be more like them.
> 
> ...


I think if you were given a ball of high quality acrylic yarn with out its label and without knowing what it was you would be surprised... as for not wanting to knit things you can buy off the rack in inexpensive fibers that is your personal choice. 
I completely enjoy the whole knitting experience and would hate to limit myself to such a narrow choice.. I'd say you need to get over this.. here is one reason why... " You spend 2 months working on a beautiful afghan, shawl, scarf, sweater, whatever for you dear friend.. they have company and decide to help out and in the wash it goes.. then to the dryer!!! how would you feel with all that work gone up in smoke because you don't like man made fibers???? and how awful will your friend and their friends feel knowing they just ruined it!! I'd give some thought to this... but then you already are because you opened this post up for opinions.. and of course these are just mine


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I knit with whatever has a prettiest color and knits up nicely. I knit with both "fine" yarns and some acrylics, and some of my knitting with acrylics comes out very nicely. I don't think that knitting with what you enjoy makes you a snob, only talking about it does.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

And actually, the only yarn I don't enjoy is one with "hairy" fibers that, when you have to tink, stick together and make it difficult, and also don't give a really great stitch definition.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

A yarn snob would be a person who looks down their nose at those who do not knit with the fibers they knit with. You don't look down on others' choices, so you're not a yarn snob.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

My daughter is vegan and for years had to listen to her lectures about the exploitation of animals. No honey from bee factories, no silk from large scale silk worm breeding organizations, no milk from huge dairy farms,no leather shoes or bags, no wool, no no no no no............all the time. Feeding her was a nightmare, thank goodness she has relaxed a lot on her zeal on this issue. 

Anyway during those years of no this and no that, I asked her how vegans felt about man-made fibers and the fact that they do not degrade in landfills or emit noxious fumes when burned etc. She gave me a long diatribe about using plant fibres blah blah blah....LOL very idealistic viewpoint.

She lives on her own now so even shopping at walmart has become acceptable 

I think it all depends on ones budget in the end. I believe that almost everyone in this community would love to knit with premium natural yarns if they could afford it. When I started knitting again a few years back, I went on a yarn buying frenzy at the local Hobby Lobby, JoAnns and Michaels with the result I have two large boxes of acrylics. I like them for afghans as its way too expensive to knit afghans in wool, plus the washing saga would put anyone off from ever using it. 

I watch sales online to buy wool/silk/cotton etc yarns. I have disciplined myself to a point of only buying yarn for a project - its also part of my learning process about fibers and how they perform.

..............I am researching sock yarns right now and at one point had over $300 worth of sock yarn in my cart. Had to discipline myself to bring it under $100. It was tough, but I did it!


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

I notice that nearly all the comments are about the process of knitting. I use only natural fibres and I don't knit with acrylic because I smell if I wear any artificial fibre be it fabric or yarn. I don't like the feel of it either. 

I wouldn't mind using it if I could find one in which my skin can breathe, (I assume that's why I smell!), and which for outer wear is as warm as wool which it isn't so is another drawback for me.

Also, I find it pills though some wool does too. 

Having said that, it is years since I tried it and maybe the modern acrylics are much improved but I don't feel inclined to try any considering the effort which goes into the project. 

After I move house I am considering doing some charity knitting so I'll try it then.


----------



## JJfoote (Jun 7, 2014)

like your response


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I would love to be able to knit with pure wool all the time, but the amount of knitting I do could not afford to. Also knitting for charity they prefer acrylic that is easy to wash.


Me too


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

As in all of life, choose to do what best suits you. No labels...such as "yarn snob"...just a happy hooker or knitwit! :thumbup:


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Guess maybe I am a yarn snob too as I seem to knit only with acrylic or cotton. lols


klarenbd said:


> Is there anyone out there like me? I will only knit in natural fibres. I just can't bring myself to spend hours knitting something in a man made fibre that I can buy, ready made, for less. I can't stand the feel of acrylic etc on my fingers.
> 
> I know lots of people who will knit with anything just for the pleasure. Wish I could be more like them.
> 
> ...


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

klarenbd said:


> Is there anyone out there like me? I will only knit in natural fibres.  Can I ask "what" is a natural fibre? So one can assume you use dog,, cat, raccoon, musk rat, beaver, fox, coyote, coywolf, wolf, horse, calf, cow, skunk, rabbit (including angora), rat, musk rat, pack rat, mice, mole, weasel (including the mink/ermine), nutria, fisher cat, wolverine (which the Artic First Nations will tell you is the most moisture resistant of all hair), caribou, elk, deer, bear, badger, opossum, Tasmanian devil, yak, reindeer, caribou, moose, goat (including cashmere), camel, llama, zebra, antelope, gorilla, chimpanzee, monkey, homo sapien (especially those with the helix hair follicles), coati mundi, capybara, otter, squirrel, gopher, prairie dog, mountain goat, big horn sheep, kangaroo, wallaby, koala bear, spider web, silk, emu, ostrich, egret, flamingo, bird-of-paradise, kiwi, & sheep.
> 
> I just can't bring myself to spend hours knitting something in a man made fibre that I can buy, ready made, for less.  And for breakfast you feed your chickens, collected the eggs, feed and milked the cows and goat, cleaned up their stalls, made your butter and got your cheese started for your salad for lunch, slopped the pigs, butchered one and cured your own bacon or just took the easy way out and made sausage patties, plucked your own tea leaves and pulled some potatoes on your way into the house to start cooking (don't forget to grind your flour and start your sourdough or yeast and make your bread--I wouldn't put the store bought stuff to even my lips let alone TOUCH IT!).
> I can't stand the feel of acrylic etc on my fingers.
> ...


I am not a snob, troll, nor miscreant but someone who knows how to keep one's standards! After all I have a name to up hold!

I'm having a candlelight supper next Wednesday at 18:00 and I will be using my best Royal Dalton and Waterford crystal all on the hand crocheted formal table linen done in pure silk I finished last night with 100% Irish linen napkins I hand wove for just this occasion (I only use them once and then give them to a local charitable organization that's mission is to raise the standards of those other people). I'm afraid though that I have over booked so you will need to eat in the kitchen on my everyday china and glassware. So sorry.

Sincerely yours,
Mrs. Bucket (NO THAT's "Bouquet"!!!).


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

I disagree that suprwash wool is not like wool.I just got some Liberty superwash. it has a wonderful hand. I got tired of acrylics for kids gifts.
Also acrylics with nylon are super lovely to the touch soft and easy care.
It's your hobby enjoy your preferences.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> A yarn snob is someone who looks down their nose to another person because of their yarn choice (for whatever reason).
> It is all in the projected attitude.
> A real yarn snob can/will criticize a person's work (or yarn choice) solely on the yarn fiber content and will totally disregard the beauty and workmanship of the finished product.
> 
> ...


You took the words right out of my mouth. :thumbup:


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Your choice of materials certainly doesn't make you a snob. We each have preferences according to where our garments end up. Mine usually go to charity orgs so it's probably acrylic for those. I'm not picky; I'd knit with weeds if I had no yarn.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

disgo said:


> I am not a snob, troll, nor miscreant but someone who knows how to keep one's standards! After all I have a name to up hold!
> 
> I'm having a candlelight supper next Wednesday at 18:00 and I will be using my best Royal Dalton and Waterford crystal all on the hand crocheted formal table linen done in pure silk I finished last night with 100% Irish linen napkins I hand wove for just this occasion (I only use them once and then give them to a local charitable organization that's mission is to raise the standards of those other people). I'm afraid though that I have over booked so you will need to eat in the kitchen on my everyday china and glassware. So sorry.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

Horses for courses I say. I use acrylics for knitting toys, but always choose something that feels good-like the stylecraft ones. On the other hand I wouldn't knit something for myself with acrylic because I wouldn't wear it -makes me too hot and bothered. I need to breathe..But I wouldn't use a natural yarn if it was fluffy either-usually make me sneeze. My own preference is for a beautiful fine merino wool-luxury.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

cbjlinda said:


> Guess maybe I am a yarn snob too as I seem to knit only with acrylic or cotton. lols


Even in jest, I dislike the over-use of the word "snob".

The word "snob" indicates looking down on others. As long as you don't insist others use only the same fibers as you, you are not a snob.

"Snob: Anyone who thinks they are better than someone else based upon superficial factors."


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

I knit what ever I knit or crochet with what ever I wish to knit or crochet with. I don't feel I have to justify my choice unless someone asks for advice. Why would I even get into a discussions on that subject unless somebody is out to make somebody else feel better or worse. Dah :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

disgo said:


> I am not a snob, troll, nor miscreant but someone who knows how to keep one's standards! After all I have a name to up hold!
> 
> I'm having a candlelight supper next Wednesday at 18:00 and I will be using my best Royal Dalton and Waterford crystal all on the hand crocheted formal table linen done in pure silk I finished last night with 100% Irish linen napkins I hand wove for just this occasion (I only use them once and then give them to a local charitable organization that's mission is to raise the standards of those other people). I'm afraid though that I have over booked so you will need to eat in the kitchen on my everyday china and glassware. So sorry.
> 
> ...


Excellent. I was going to take the subject in interject driving a Porshe, Chevy, and Ford and then take a look at how this all sounds. You beat me to it, my friend!


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

disgo said:


> I am not a snob, troll, nor miscreant but someone who knows how to keep one's standards! After all I have a name to up hold!
> 
> I'm having a candlelight supper next Wednesday at 18:00 and I will be using my best Royal Dalton and Waterford crystal all on the hand crocheted formal table linen done in pure silk I finished last night with 100% Irish linen napkins I hand wove for just this occasion (I only use them once and then give them to a local charitable organization that's mission is to raise the standards of those other people). I'm afraid though that I have over booked so you will need to eat in the kitchen on my everyday china and glassware. So sorry.
> 
> ...


 :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm a bit of a snob, too. When I cross stitch, I only use linen. Hate Aida cloth. I've even bought kits and tossed the Aida cloth. As far as yarn goes, I've come to the conclusion that life is too short to knit with cheap yarn. I prefer acrylics for my afghans (they're machine washable), but I prefer to go with nicer acrylics.


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

I would prefer natural fibers, but after having my SIL throw a beautiful woolen afghan in the washer and dryer, I decided that acrylic was fine for those who do not appreciate nor know how to care for wools and other natural fibers. I will not spend mucho bucks on an item only to see it ruined!


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

Yarn snob no. You should knit with the yarn that you enjoy knitting with. I do knit some things in wool but I do a lot of charity knitting and some of the charities won't accept wool. The only charity I knit for that wants wool items is Afghan For Afghans. They are having a June baby shower for the new moms in Afghanstan and need baby socks foot length 2.5 to 4 inches and baby hats. They are also collecting wool socks for children ages 7 to adult foot length from 6 to 10 inches. The deadline is July 3rd.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't think of you as a yarn snob, unless you start trying to tell others that they need to be like you. Nothing bothers me more than others telling me what I should think, what I should knit, and what yarns I should be using. Everyone is entitled to their own opinions, preferences, and decisions.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> Of course the choice is always yours and yours alone to make, but I think by limiting yourself to only natural fibers, you are missing out on many wonderful possibilities by not considering occasionally incorporating synthetics, even blends. Red Heart is probably most notorious for giving acrylics a bad name, but there are many others that are wonderful, especially for kids wear, toys, nonwearable items. There are also some fabulous synthetic blends out there as well that are perfect for adult garments as well.
> 
> If you use superwash wool - you may as well be using acrylic - the yarn is coated with polymer to smooth the fibers to prevent shrinking - polymer is a synthetic.
> 
> Again, these choices are personal and no one can or should fault you for making the choice to use natural fibers only; however, the flip side is, do you criticize those who do knit with synthetic materials? There are several here on KP who insist their choice to use natural fibers only is the best and only way and look down on those who choose otherwise. Those are the knitters I consider to be the yarn snots.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

headlemk said:


> Even in jest, I dislike the over-use of the word "snob".
> 
> The word "snob" indicates looking down on others. As long as you don't insist others use only the same fibers as you, you are not a snob.
> 
> "Snob: Anyone who thinks they are better than someone else based upon superficial factors."


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Here, here!!! Amen.

klarenbd

As for the word "natural" are you referring to the fiber/filament made by some other poor being that created it so that you could steal it and feel justified in doing so, because after all they are only.......???

I'm so glad you can knit with wire because I would have a hard time handling the tension nor could I tolerate it leaving my skin green or gray. And the slippery feel would be like holding snakes. Oh, by the way, its still classified as "natural" since the compounds that make it are from the earth.

Good thing you didn't take fabric analysis since you have not passed. All "synthetics" are naturally based and is just a description of how the filament/fiber was processed. Just like carded/uncarded, virgin/100% wool, pure silk and raw silk, Pima cotton and mercerized cotton.

You have heard or read the story about the Emperor in The Emperor's New Clothes--now there was a "natural fiber" or "yarnsnob"--remember all the skill and time involved and how much more elegant/expensive and natural could one get????

For those of you who think superwash yarns are coated with a polymer, polymers require temperatures to remain solvent that can reach the burning point of wool fiber/filaments. These types of wool yarns are coated with a resin that may or may not have polymers included in the resin. Just like Scotch Guard they wear/wash off with time and would need to be replaced. this is when you can felt superwool if so desired but the results wouldn't be as nice as just using wool in the first place. I have not ironed superwash wool so would like to hear from those who have--does it mess up the sole plate like fusible webbing???

Polymers can be "covered" by natural fibers like poly/cotton threads and now the Chinese are making poly/cotton yarns by using the same process of wrapping as in the threads on the yarns filaments--I haven't tried any yet but would suspect it has the same characteristics of poly/cotton thread--stiff.


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

I also knit with natural fibers. I will make an exception when making a baby blanket for someone who is not close to me (granddaughter of friend, etc.). I just gave a new friend four large black leaf bags of acrylic, etc., yarn already in "cakes".


----------



## knittingrocks (Jan 1, 2014)

Call it want you want! I love to knit with wool!


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

Butterfly1943 said:


> I only knit with man made fibers because I am allergic to wool. There are so many beautiful yarns that I would like to be able to knit with.


There are a lot of beautiful cottons,linens, rayons (manmade from trees and other plants), and wonderful blends. 
Also many people who are allergic to wool are able to wear or knit with merino, which is the finest of wools, alpaca and cashmire which comes from goats.
Of course , if you are happy with petroleumbased fibers, there are plenty now that are soft and durable.
I am a bit of a yarn snob myself, but softness is more important to me thanfiber content.


----------



## knittingrocks (Jan 1, 2014)

I mean call it what you want! I love Wool!!!!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

You would be considered a snob if you went around saying your preference in yarn every time you have a chance, especially when around those who cannot afford it. Or you criticise others for using cheap yarns. Other than that we all have our own choices, preferences and style. Many people like things either because of the color or style then they choose the fabric they like. :wink:


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

I am not a snob, troll, nor miscreant but someone who knows how to keep one's standards! After all I have a name to up hold!

I'm having a candlelight supper next Wednesday at 18:00 and I will be using my best Royal Dalton and Waterford crystal all on the hand crocheted formal table linen done in pure silk I finished last night with 100% Irish linen napkins I hand wove for just this occasion (I only use them once and then give them to a local charitable organization that's mission is to raise the standards of those other people). I'm afraid though that I have over booked so you will need to eat in the kitchen on my everyday china and glassware. So sorry.

Sincerely yours,
Mrs. Bucket (NO THAT's "Bouquet"!!!).


Love Love Love this. Can I come to your candlelight supper?


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

I only crochet and I use a lot of Red Heart yarn and have seldom been disappointed with the results. Like the old saying: whatever floats your boat or peels your banana. No wool for me, thank you. N


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> Sorry. I'm a yarn philistine. I would have to be rich to only use premium fibers because I knit and crochet in great volume, but if you're enjoying yourself, what do you care? To each his own. You're not going to do your best work if you hate the yarn you're using.


There's no reason to be sorry, I do this on purpose :~). I don't, nor will I ever, believe premium fibers are appropriate for all knitting/crocheting projects. However, as you say, to each his own.


----------



## mystic31714 (Dec 21, 2011)

this, most likely has been mentioned before, but if you knit hats for preemies and chemo patients, you cannot use any natural fiber, but cotton, high quality. So that limits your knitting dollars and choices a great deal. I use washable man made fibers, fairly decent quality and they are appreciated by all at the local hospital. 
As a caregiver to my hubby, I know how sensitive his head became and the hats from good quality blends were great and machine washable. 
Unfortunately, he did not win the battle, which, I guess is what fulfills me knitting for others.


----------



## norse7 (Mar 2, 2014)

I worked with a woman who could not stand the feel of certain foods, or fabrics and she actually broke out in hives from some of them. Maybe it is just the feel of your chosen project and if it gives you pleasure, you should do just that. More power to you for making your own choices based on your own preferences. Fun topic!


----------



## AllieBB (Feb 13, 2014)

It's one thing to be picky about what you yarn, it's another if you share your preferences with those who knit with other fibers and be too assertive with your opinion. Some of us cannot afford all natural fibers. And I've found some acrylics to be even softer to the fingers than natural fibers.


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> Of course the choice is always yours and yours alone to make, but I think by limiting yourself to only natural fibers, you are missing out on many wonderful possibilities by not considering occasionally incorporating synthetics, even blends. Red Heart is probably most notorious for giving acrylics a bad name, but there are many others that are wonderful, especially for kids wear, toys, nonwearable items. There are also some fabulous synthetic blends out there as well that are perfect for adult garments as well.
> 
> If you use superwash wool - you may as well be using acrylic - the yarn is coated with polymer to smooth the fibers to prevent shrinking - polymer is a synthetic.
> 
> Again, these choices are personal and no one can or should fault you for making the choice to use natural fibers only; however, the flip side is, do you criticize those who do knit with synthetic materials? There are several here on KP who insist their choice to use natural fibers only is the best and only way and look down on those who choose otherwise. Those are the knitters I consider to be the yarn snots.


 :thumbup:


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

TNS said:


> Yes, of course, but you are only a yarn snob if you look down on those that do not, for whatever reasons, use only the natural fibres. The main thing is to enjoy your knitting and the end result.


 :thumbup:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

knittingrocks said:


> I mean call it what you want! I love Wool!!!!


Do you mean sheep hair? "Wool" by industry standards is the lowest grade of sheep based products since it includes sheep fibers that have been previously processed/woven and then re-carded and re-spun (which would make anyone itch like wearing the collar after the barber cuts your hair). "Virgin" refers to the highest quality sheep hair (including merino and other sheep that have finer hair follicles rather than more coarse guard hairs) that has only been sheared and then carded and processed with only the longest of the fibers (the short fibers being used in wool products). Even alpaca (cousin to a camel) have grades of yarns with the lowest having the longer, coarser guard hairs and the industry is trying to standardize their grading just like sheep hair but there are many nefarious producers who want nothing to do with this so they can sell you 100% alpaca that can be 100% guard hairs. Camel have very fine filament hair when they are young and is what the Emir's robes are made from just like the chest hairs of the vicuna/guanaco were used for the Inca's robes.

I'm so glad that everyone is 100% sure of what the label's claim for the fiber content and have a fabric analysis lab in the corner of their craft rooms (lighters can only give you a ball park estimate as to what the majority of a fiber "might" be and like alchemist are just merely guessing). Was it Barnum that said "There's a sucker born every moment"? No wonder the Chinese are exceeding us in the world market--thank goodness Wal-Mart hung onto first place in the Fortune 500. I would just hate to see their quality slip to the level of Neiman/Marcus.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

klarenbd said:


> Is there anyone out there like me? I will only knit in natural fibres. I just can't bring myself to spend hours knitting something in a man made fibre that I can buy, ready made, for less. I can't stand the feel of acrylic etc on my fingers.
> 
> I know lots of people who will knit with anything just for the pleasure. Wish I could be more like them.
> 
> ...


Would you please send me your underwear and swim suit patterns because I can't find any quality made ones in the stores since they all use those synthetics.


----------



## ikindaknit (Jun 27, 2013)

yep, me too.


----------



## ikindaknit (Jun 27, 2013)

ikindaknit said:


> yep, me too.


a yarn snob. Good point about the cost of a sweater etc.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

I am a yarn snob. I recently went through my stash and came across some baby yarn from 40 years ago. I thought I might make some Barbi clothes with them. One touch and I threw them all away.


----------



## Sneyom (Mar 15, 2012)

I knit with the cheapest yarn I can find. I have ten grandchildren and they are always saying "nan can you please knit me ...." whether I knit with the finest merino or the cheapest acrylic they don't care , they love anything I do for them. That's all that matters


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

I will knit/crochet with anything and I use acrylic a lot it's far better to care for and a lot cheaper. I can't see the point in buying very expensive yarn for children when they are going to grow out of it very quickly anyway. If I was going to make something special then I would save and buy an expensive yarn. It must be nice to be able to afford beautiful yarn all the time but even if I was able I would still use acrylic for many of my makes especially the charity ones.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

cydneyjo said:


> I knit with whatever has a prettiest color and knits up nicely. I knit with both "fine" yarns and some acrylics, and some of my knitting with acrylics comes out very nicely. I don't think that knitting with what you enjoy makes you a snob, only talking about it does.


 :thumbup:


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

fergablu2 said:


> Sorry. I'm a yarn philistine. I would have to be rich to only use premium fibers because I knit and crochet in great volume, but if you're enjoying yourself, what do you care? To each his own. You're not going to do your best work if you hate the yarn you're using.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

disgo said:


> Would you please send me your underwear and swim suit patterns because I can't find any quality made ones in the stores since they all use those synthetics.


 :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes there are more yarn snobs out there! The yarn snobs that I have encountered woulf not let me knit with a scratchy Red Heart yarn so one of them gave me a ball of Encor to knit a baby hat. It has wool in it but it is mostly acrylic. I actually made flowers out of the scratchy yarn which was varigated.


----------



## vancat (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes, me too.


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

I do a lot of knitting for my granddaughter and make sure it is able to be washed frequently and easily. (Two year old).


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I like knitting with a wool blend and yes it can be encore with acrylic. I really don't care for yarn that has acrylic & polyester. Some of the acrylic yarns the moment you feel them turns me off completely. Caron is an acrylic yarn so is satin by Bernat. I don't mind "I Love This Yarn" by Hobby Lobby. It all depends what kind of acrylic.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Once you get to be an experienced knitter, it's hard to spend time with inferior yarns. I don't smoke or drink, and my "high" is the pleasure of premium yarn gliding through my fingers!


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

You are an individual. You are unique in yourself.
The best way to put it.
I would not necessarily call you a yarn snob unless you didn't like other peoples work done in fibers other than man made.
I do a lot of charity work and I love working with acrylic.
Not much would be done if I had to work only in natural fibers.

I also don't want my crochet or sewing to be a job. It is very relaxing for me.
So, I use what ever colors and patterns that I like.
Donate most of my work to charities.

Some people only make things for themselves and not others. 
They would never give away or sell anything that they made.
They make one or two items a year.

I used to work with a guy that did woodworking or carpentry.
He made this beautiful coffee table.
A fellow worker asked if he would make him one and he said no.
He only made things for himself.

That is what being and individual is all about.

You do what you like to do. Don't let someone tell you that you have to use a specific yarn or use all types of yarn.
Use what you like and enjoy and it won't be work. It will be pure pleasure.
Dick


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

It is mentioned above that Red Heart yarn is notoriously bad for giving acrylics a bad name. I learned to knit on Red Heart yarn over 60 years ago and still use it at times. If it is so bad then why is the company still in business and why do so many of us prefer it when knitting with acrylic? It stands up to anything and is very long wearing. Over the years I wonder how many afghans and sweaters have been made from it and are still being used. You would get tired of it before it ever wears out.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Pocahontas said:


> I tried being a yarn snob but it just didn't work out for me. :lol:
> Seriously.....after I learned more about knitting and got some experience 'under my belt', I felt it was time to become friends with my LYS. I tried lots of different fibers and spared no expense. Now I just feel "been there, done that". The PROCESS of knitting is more important to me, as is, increasing my skills and learning new things. A skillful knitter can make the most inexpensive yarns look like a million dollars.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Grandma Jo said:
 

> It is mentioned above that Red Heart yarn is notoriously bad for giving acrylics a bad name. I learned to knit on Red Heart yarn over 60 years ago and still use it at times. If it is so bad then why is the company still in business and why do so many of us prefer it when knitting with acrylic? It stands up to anything and is very long wearing. Over the years I wonder how many afghans and sweaters have been made from it and are still being used. You would get tired of it before it ever wears out.


I love Red Heart. Both their acrylics, and their wool/acrylic blends, like their Boutique lines.


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

No you are not a snob. I use a lot of acrylic due to sending to charities and therefore it must be non allergenic and easy care. I like natural fibers but buy very few only because I don't like messing with hand washing and laying out to dry. Yeah I am a bit lazy, lol.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

No you are not a snob. You have your preferences as does everyone else. I prefer something machine washable for kids things. For myself or other adults I like better yarns.


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

As many others here have said, it's personal preference or what the budget allows. If it's your preference and you don't demean others who have different preferences, no, you are not a yarn snob. 

I enjoy adapting patterns or creating new ones when I knit. If a pattern calls for $30 a ball yarn I check in my stash to see what else will work. I always have to keep in mind how the finished product will look with different yarn. Can it be blocked? Will it be durable? Is it machine washable? Will it hold its shape? Will it drape as it should?

So sometimes it's acrylic or an acrylic/wool blend, sometimes it's merino or other natural fibre. 

The yarn I most enjoyed knitting with was qiviut - cost me $100 to make a small lace cowl. It was so soft and light, like knitting with a wisp of angel wings. The cowl was the first thing in years that I made for myself. 

The yarn I least enjoyed was 100 percent silk, about $40 per 50 gram ball. It was scratchy, rough, had twigs and bits in it.

I do love having the choice, though, and feel lucky that I don't have sensitivities to some types yarn.


----------



## rebeccajoyceknits (May 19, 2014)

I actually only knit with man made fibers, nothing with wool because i am an animal rights activist and vegan. I think it all comes down to personal preference and whatever makes you happiest when knitting. You have to be passionate and proud of what you knit with, it makes a huge difference, it doesnt make you a yarn snob!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> It is mentioned above that Red Heart yarn is notoriously bad for giving acrylics a bad name. I learned to knit on Red Heart yarn over 60 years ago and still use it at times. If it is so bad then why is the company still in business and why do so many of us prefer it when knitting with acrylic? It stands up to anything and is very long wearing. Over the years I wonder how many afghans and sweaters have been made from it and are still being used. You would get tired of it before it ever wears out.


Ah, don't let them get to you :~). Of course you have a point, I learned with Red Heart, too, 30+ years ago. These days it is apparently considered a badge of honor to knit with anything else. I wonder what these people would have done before there WAS much of anything else except poorly manufactured, extremely scratchy wool..... Methinks they would be singing a different tune.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

morningstar said:


> As in all of life, choose to do what best suits you. No labels...such as "yarn snob"...just a happy hooker or knitwit! :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

In the beginning of my knitting, I knit a sweater for my grandson out of baby alpaca. He wore it once, gave it back and said "Grandma, it itches."


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Ah, don't let them get to you :~). Of course you have a point, I learned with Red Heart, too, 30+ years ago. These days it is apparently considered a badge of honor to knit with anything else. I wonder what these people would have done before there WAS much of anything else except poorly manufactured, extremely scratchy wool..... Methinks they would be singing a different tune.


I have been on KP for quite a long time and whenever yarn is mentions it always turns into a long drawn out brawl. I hope it doesn't this time. I am from the age of the extremely scratchy itchy wool. We all have our own opinions on yarn and needles and that is the way it should be. Most of the new wools are really nice now but many of us can't afford them so if we like to knit it is synthetics that we have to use. There are nice acrylics now too. Red Heart yarn has so many beautiful colors and lots of choices in types of yarn.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

bizzyknitter said:


> I am not a snob, troll, nor miscreant but someone who knows how to keep one's standards! After all I have a name to up hold!
> 
> I'm having a candlelight supper next Wednesday at 18:00 and I will be using my best Royal Dalton and Waterford crystal all on the hand crocheted formal table linen done in pure silk I finished last night with 100% Irish linen napkins I hand wove for just this occasion (I only use them once and then give them to a local charitable organization that's mission is to raise the standards of those other people). I'm afraid though that I have over booked so you will need to eat in the kitchen on my everyday china and glassware. So sorry.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

great answer.

there is a yarn for everyone



TNS said:


> Yes, of course, but you are only a yarn snob if you look down on those that do not, for whatever reasons, use only the natural fibres. The main thing is to enjoy your knitting and the end result.


----------



## kathimc (Jan 10, 2013)

klarenbd said:


> Is there anyone out there like me? I will only knit in natural fibres. I just can't bring myself to spend hours knitting something in a man made fibre that I can buy, ready made, for less. I can't stand the feel of acrylic etc on my fingers.
> 
> I know lots of people who will knit with anything just for the pleasure. Wish I could be more like them.
> 
> ...


----------



## janeridal (Nov 15, 2013)

Of course there are times (baby clothes for example) when man-made fibres are better; but for the joy of handling and working with yarn, give me natural fibres any time. Not just wool; alpaca, silk, cashmere, cotton, and blends of these. They just feel GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't think you are a yarn snob at all. To each his own. I prefer knitting and crocheting with the acrylic yarns and like the looks of the finished items and that they are easy care--just wash and wear. I made a poncho with the Red Heart Super Saver yarn and it turned out just beautiful. I get compliments on it almost every time I wear it. I am retired and on a fixed income, so I have to watch what I spend closely. I cannot afford the expensive yarns and try to substitute yarn from my stash whenever I can.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Ah, don't let them get to you :~). Of course you have a point, I learned with Red Heart, too, 30+ years ago. These days it is apparently considered a badge of honor to knit with anything else. I wonder what these people would have done before there WAS much of anything else except poorly manufactured, extremely scratchy wool..... Methinks they would be singing a different tune.


A lot of the knitters who knew wool as being scratchy have hard time believing that wool can be very soft. The same thing with some of the women who don't care for acrylic. Personally it is what you get used to using.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

You're not a yarn snob unless you criticize others for knitting with man made fibers. We each have a budget and likes and dislikes. That's what makes us special. It is our individual choice.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

janeridal said:


> Of course there are times (baby clothes for example) when man-made fibres are better; but for the joy of handling and working with yarn, give me natural fibres any time. Not just wool; alpaca, silk, cashmere, cotton, and blends of these. They just feel GORGEOUS!!


I agree with you, I'm a slow knitter so the yarns I use I want to enjoy the process. In fact it was my hubby who talked me in using the better yarns. He said if he can use the better woods in the workshop then there is no reason why I can't use the more expensive yarns.


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

you are not alone. I can not stand acrylic wool or if it comes to that any synthetic wool.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

No, I often knit in natural fibers, but for charity they do prefer acryic. I find I knit in "color"... if it doesn't speak to me, I don't care what or how expensive it is... I just can't knit it.


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

You are not a yarn snob. This is your preference. I knit all adult sweaters in fine yarn and most baby clothes in acrylic because it is easy to care for. I can't afford buying all my yarn from my LYS so I do order some online too.


----------



## WestLAmum (Apr 17, 2011)

I prefer knitting with wool or linen, but some items work better in synthetics. Baby clothes and dog sweaters come to mind. I do not have unlimited yarn funds, so I watch the sales at Webs or Crftsy and stock up when I see a bargain. If I am paying $4-$6 for 100 grams, I reckon it's near enough in cost to the acrylic.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

fergablu2 said:


> Sorry. I'm a yarn philistine. I would have to be rich to only use premium fibers because I knit and crochet in great volume, but if you're enjoying yourself, what do you care? To each his own. You're not going to do your best work if you hate the yarn you're using.


What an excellent answer-- we all do with what we can, not always what we would like. I have a friend who has a bad time with wool because she is allergic. For years we could not buy wool yarn in my area-- can now. I couldn't knit is I didn't use synthetics.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

rebeccajoyceknits said:


> I actually only knit with man made fibers, nothing with wool because i am an animal rights activist and vegan!


Me too. That's why I use cotton or synthetics.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

I only hope that you know whom you are knitting for, and remember that there are many people that are allergic to wool, and some other fibers.

I love knitting with what ever I can get my hands on, but remember that if it is for the hospital or other charities, only Acrylic or cotton are allowed.

Happy Knitting.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

klarenbd said:


> Is there anyone out there like me? I will only knit in natural fibres. I just can't bring myself to spend hours knitting something in a man made fibre that I can buy, ready made, for less. I can't stand the feel of acrylic etc on my fingers.
> 
> I know lots of people who will knit with anything just for the pleasure. Wish I could be more like them.
> 
> ...


OH NO. You had to hit the YS Button! I'm not even going to bother to read all the responses because it's all been said before over and over and over ad infinitum. Yes there are wealthy knitters like you and yes there are people like me and there are lots in between. Now we can move on!


----------



## Maryanne E. Brown (Oct 23, 2013)

Not at all. I just started knitting last year and it has opened up an entire world for me. I even go to visit farms of alpaca and sheep. Went to the MD Sheep & Wool festival this May just to see all the different type sheep. Occasionally I will buy something in the LYS but most times I am ordering from people who raise and spin their own. Facebook is loaded with sites and some have become good friends. I am so into the fiber right now and have made awesome things from the art yarn I get from farms/spinners. If you read a book I finished a few months ago is "Sheepish" by Catherine Friend. It was amusing to say the least. Haven't read anything more interesting ever since. She only gets technical for a short period in the book. For those of you who think you are allergic to wool you may find it changing your opinion. The rest of the book is her experience raising sheep and discovering that knitters are not freaks at all. So enjoy being a yarn snob but I don't think that is what you are at all.


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

klarenbd said:


> Is there anyone out there like me? I will only knit in natural fibres. I just can't bring myself to spend hours knitting something in a man made fibre that I can buy, ready made, for less. I can't stand the feel of acrylic etc on my fingers.
> 
> I know lots of people who will knit with anything just for the pleasure. Wish I could be more like them.
> 
> ...


Yes I am another one for the natural fibres...I love them....Pure new wool ..Alpaca..Mohair..but that's just me..my Mother always made our knits with these fibres..i was taught to knit with them also.... In Australia we can buy all these natural fibres in 200 gram balls from around $10 up to $17 per ball ...so if one was going to make a jumper [sweater] and it called for 8 balls then you would buy two 200 gram balls of the fibres of your choice along with the pattern ...................I do not think any of us who knit are a yarn snob,we all buy what we can afford to pay for any items we use ..the choices we make are ours   :thumbup: Happy knitting to all


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

morningstar said:


> As in all of life, choose to do what best suits you. No labels...such as "yarn snob"...just a happy hooker or knitwit! :thumbup:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Not all "washable" wools are coated with a polymer coating. Some go through an acid bath to removes the barbs that cause it to shrink. Can not assume anything any more, can one.


mopgenorth said:


> Of course the choice is always yours and yours alone to make, but I think by limiting yourself to only natural fibers, you are missing out on many wonderful possibilities by not considering occasionally incorporating synthetics, even blends. Red Heart is probably most notorious for giving acrylics a bad name, but there are many others that are wonderful, especially for kids wear, toys, nonwearable items. There are also some fabulous synthetic blends out there as well that are perfect for adult garments as well.
> 
> If you use superwash wool - you may as well be using acrylic - the yarn is coated with polymer to smooth the fibers to prevent shrinking - polymer is a synthetic.
> 
> Again, these choices are personal and no one can or should fault you for making the choice to use natural fibers only; however, the flip side is, do you criticize those who do knit with synthetic materials? There are several here on KP who insist their choice to use natural fibers only is the best and only way and look down on those who choose otherwise. Those are the knitters I consider to be the yarn snots.


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

TNS said:


> Yes, of course, but you are only a yarn snob if you look down on those that do not, for whatever reasons, use only the natural fibres. The main thing is to enjoy your knitting and the end result.


exactly what I was going to say


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Maryanne E. Brown said:


> Not at all. s. If you read a book I finished a few months ago is "Sheepish" by Catherine Friend. It was amusing to say the least. Haven't read anything more interesting ever since. She only gets technical for a short period in the book. For those of you who think you are allergic to wool you may find it changing your opinion. The rest of the book is her experience raising sheep and discovering that knitters are not freaks at all. So enjoy being a yarn snob but I don't think that is what you are at all.


Thanks for the info, I just ordered the book! 
:lol:


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Each one chooses what they want. As long as one does not think one is better than the other. Go ahead please yourself and don't feel guilty about it. Happy knitting.


----------



## Sarla (Apr 22, 2013)

I knit for pleasure & I like natural fiber only . I don,t consider my self snob .
People use what ever fiber they like & I respect their choice.


----------



## gopher (Mar 28, 2013)

klarenbd said:


> Is there anyone out there like me? I will only knit in natural fibres. I just can't bring myself to spend hours knitting something in a man made fibre that I can buy, ready made, for less. I can't stand the feel of acrylic etc on my fingers.
> 
> I know lots of people who will knit with anything just for the pleasure. Wish I could be more like them.
> 
> ...


I think that you already have answered your own question by asking us. Did you ever think of others who knit and can't afford your rich tastes? Shame on you. I'm sure this wasn't your intention but that is how I interpreted it.


----------



## cc1945 (Dec 10, 2013)

I mostly use acrylics since I knit for charity and that's the only yarn they will take, easy to wash etc.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

And so what if you are? You are lucky to be able to do so. Do not apologize for how you are or who you are, just be you. Who cares? You take pleasure in what you make and others take pleasure with what they make.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

grandmann said:


> A lot of the knitters who knew wool as being scratchy have hard time believing that wool can be very soft. The same thing with some of the women who don't care for acrylic. Personally it is what you get used to using.


I often use wool these days, but then I keep updated so I don't get too used to anything :~). There's always danger in condemning any fiber one hasn't researched thoroughly. Just as woolens have improved, so have acrylics. That isn't to say, however, that all of either is necessarily good. Check it out in whatever price range you're comfortable, because it isn't really the price that determines whether you'll like it, in my experience.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

klarenbd said:


> Is there anyone out there like me? I will only knit in natural fibres. I just can't bring myself to spend hours knitting something in a man made fibre that I can buy, ready made, for less. I can't stand the feel of acrylic etc on my fingers.
> 
> I know lots of people who will knit with anything just for the pleasure. Wish I could be more like them.
> 
> ...


No, that doesn't make you a yarn snob. It's a pleasure knitting with really good yarn. I never used to use anything but very good, very expensive yarn but I was knitting for myself or for family members so I would be washing the garments myself.

In later years I was knitting things for my 2 granddaughters whose mother is a teacher and a very busy woman. Acrylics and blends of wool and acrylics have changed a lot in recent years and I found yarns that could be machine washed and dried. My granddaughters are now 19 and 23. My DIL has kept every sweater I ever made for them. They are 4 years apart but loved to be dressed alike so there are 2 of everything. She has kept the blue ribbons they won at fairs along with the sweaters.

I miss knitting for children so now I knit for kids in a homeless shelter. Those garments must be machine washable and dryable.

So, there are many reasons knitters choose the yarns they use. Whatever serves the purpose.....the synthetics are so much better these days so we can make beautiful things for those who do not have the means to treat therm delicately.

Happy knitting, whatever yarn you choose!


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

Forget being invited for dinner (though that would also be nice) I want to be the charitabe organization.



bizzyknitter said:


> I am not a snob, troll, nor miscreant but someone who knows how to keep one's standards! After all I have a name to up hold!
> 
> I'm having a candlelight supper next Wednesday at 18:00 and I will be using my best Royal Dalton and Waterford crystal all on the hand crocheted formal table linen done in pure silk I finished last night with 100% Irish linen napkins I hand wove for just this occasion (I only use them once and then give them to a local charitable organization that's mission is to raise the standards of those other people). I'm afraid though that I have over booked so you will need to eat in the kitchen on my everyday china and glassware. So sorry.
> 
> ...


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> It is mentioned above that Red Heart yarn is notoriously bad for giving acrylics a bad name. I learned to knit on Red Heart yarn over 60 years ago and still use it at times. If it is so bad then why is the company still in business and why do so many of us prefer it when knitting with acrylic? It stands up to anything and is very long wearing. Over the years I wonder how many afghans and sweaters have been made from it and are still being used. You would get tired of it before it ever wears out.


Red Heart is the most often sold yarn on the planet, so they must be doing something right.


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

gopher said:


> I think that you already have answered your own question by asking us. Did you ever think of others who knit and can't afford your rich tastes? Shame on you. I'm sure this wasn't your intention but that is how I interpreted it.


Shame on you for trying to make someone feel bad about her choice of yarn. I see no criticism in klaren's posting. Rather a sort of envy of those who enjoy the craft no matter what materials they have.

When someone says "is my nose too big?" (Substitute any perceived flaw one needs reassured about) Do you say "I think you already answered your own question by asking it."?


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Personally, I find this whole thread very depressing. Just making generalized statements may not make one a snob but for sure shows a lack of open mindedness. One may have an experience with one fiber and with another that can be an issue for that yarn. Just truly read my post on the new names that are being used to describe fibers and you will find under their descriptions all sorts of interesting claims but even just looking at the finished yarn one can tell it doesn't meet those standards and doesn't need to be felt. Napped fibers can be an issue to many like angora which none have mentioned so far and mohair in some comments. Hand made items cannot exceed a machine made one other wise Wal-Mart would be nothing but hand made items. As long as I've been on this earth I have yet to see a hand knit dress at the Oscars or Met Galas.

It is not the fiber but how it is processed that makes the difference in the yarn. I was given the original acrylic yarn from Du Pont from a close friend that was disposing of her mother's stash. I have made a post sometime ago how I felt it had every dislikeable characteristics that all of you have mentioned for all fibers. I was trying to force it into a stitch fabric situation that it was never intended for and so just went with a simple swatch stitch that ended up being better than high quality silk that you will never be able to get your hands on since I was in the couture business and like renowned designers bought directly from the manufacturers. It was greatly received when given as a gift and they have worn it to death.

I can guarantee I can give you some natural fibers you wouldn't even want to make a dog sweater from and the same with some synthetics. You all can remember the snobs that wouldn't use double knit polyester but now have polar fleece garments they couldn't live without--they are both made from the identical fiber and just processed in a different fashion. Ultrasuede when first introduced was the most expensive fabric made. It was better than natural suede in that it could be machine washed and dried and had no grain so could be cut just like suede. Now look at the synthetic leathers that many are wearing instead of leather.

So you don't want to stay current and just assume your labels are a guarantee of quality and superiority then go right ahead because you will be left behind while the rest are truly enjoying what is available.


----------



## Maryanne E. Brown (Oct 23, 2013)

I am friends with Catherine Friend on FB now. She spins up some beautiful yarn. Enjoy the book.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

disgo said:


> Personally, I find this whole
> thread very depressing. Just
> making generalized statements
> may not make one a snob but for
> ...


Uh huh...

Am I a yarnsnob? seems like reverse name-calling, giving "labeling" some kind of credibility, making it seem innocuous and okay.

Not y-a-R-n, rather y-a-W-n ...


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Considering how long it takes to knit some things and how much time I sit and do it, I want something that feels good on my fingers. Snob no!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knitting no matter what yarn you use. 

It is for the enjoyment of seeing something you created with your own hands, for yourself, a loved one, a friend, or someone in need.

Knitting is for relaxing, Unless you made a mistake 10 or 20 rows back and you have to rip it out.Now that is stressful.

Other wise knit on, KP's and enjoy.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Knitting no matter what yarn you use.
> 
> It is for the enjoyment of seeing something you created with your own hands, for yourself, a loved one, a friend, or someone in need.
> 
> ...


Well said! I feel sorry for those who say - I only knit with (insert name here) - because the world is filled with an amazing variety of yarns, natural and man-made. To limit yourself to one type is denying yourself the ability to create and grow in your craft. There is good and bad in every type of fiber. An open mind is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

i do knit with natural fibres .... because i love the feel and the look and the depth and complexity of colour i find in them .... and because doing about 6-8 projects a year and still working, i can afford them if i am careful.... i try to buy most of my yarns from lys... sometimes even knowing i could get them online a little cheaper... it is my small contribution to keeping a healthy group of lys in toronto.... likewise i would not buy yarn from a big box like walmart or muchaels... they are great for folks living far away from lys and who have less resources to devote to knitting.... but they dont need me for a client and my lys do... also i dont like to shop at walmart because i dont think much of the labour practices.... but that is my personal take adn i completely understand folks who find them a great place to to get value..


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

I guess I am a semi-snob. I agree with you. I have come to the conclusion that if I am going to put a lot of time and work lovingly into a sweater or something else, I want it to reflect the quality it deserves. I made a sweater with Vanna's Choice (acrylic) and it was all fuzzy before I even finished. Now I am knitting with wool from Chile and I LOVE it. What a beautiful look.
I will use up my cheap synthetic yarn on hats etc.
The better yarns, even in a synthetic blend, will have a better finish than the cheap stuff. You get what you pay for and cheap is expensive when you consider the results. I want quality not quantity. I can find very good yarn on sale.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

. I can find very good yarn on sale. See WEBS.com[/quote]

Don't go to webs.com unless you want to make your own website  Go to http://www.yarn.com, which for some reason they call themselves WEBS.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

disgo said:


> Personally, I find this whole thread very depressing. Just making generalized statements may not make one a snob but for sure shows a lack of open mindedness. One may have an experience with one fiber and with another that can be an issue for that yarn. Just truly read my post on the new names that are being used to describe fibers and you will find under their descriptions all sorts of interesting claims but even just looking at the finished yarn one can tell it doesn't meet those standards and doesn't need to be felt. Napped fibers can be an issue to many like angora which none have mentioned so far and mohair in some comments. Hand made items cannot exceed a machine made one other wise Wal-Mart would be nothing but hand made items. As long as I've been on this earth I have yet to see a hand knit dress at the Oscars or Met Galas.
> 
> It is not the fiber but how it is processed that makes the difference in the yarn. I was given the original acrylic yarn from Du Pont from a close friend that was disposing of her mother's stash. I have made a post sometime ago how I felt it had every dislikeable characteristics that all of you have mentioned for all fibers. I was trying to force it into a stitch fabric situation that it was never intended for and so just went with a simple swatch stitch that ended up being better than high quality silk that you will never be able to get your hands on since I was in the couture business and like renowned designers bought directly from the manufacturers. It was greatly received when given as a gift and they have worn it to death.
> 
> ...


Like always: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

loriadams said:


> . I can find very good yarn on sale.
> 
> Don't go to webs.com unless you want to make your own website  Go to http://www.yarn.com, which for some reason they call themselves WEBS.


ALMOST RIGHT! You cannot have it both ways:
either www.yarn.com or http://yarn.com


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

That is why I see (don't wear or touch) 100% silk panty hose on all the racks. 

I just called my local charitable organization, that truly feeds the poor, to come and get the bag of those disgusting polymers out of my house along with all my knitting needles, crochet hooks, "synthetic" tortoise shell tatting shuttles that were man made and could only make disgusting man made looking garments.

Now would one of you sweet ladies please direct me to where you are getting those darling clothes that are 100% animal fibers that come from the animals themselves creating threads/yarns/fabrics in their natural form since I can't wear leather (man made) since it makes me break out in huge blisters and can't breath (the smell!!!) let alone open my eyes!

Sincerely yours,
Mrs. Bucket

PS To those unfortunate ones that weren't able to get an invitation to my latest candlelight dinner party with the Spokane Symphony Orchestra playing soft selections by Brahms & Schubert, there will be others. Just have your people contact my people and we will try and get a seat for you sometime. Until then--continuez à tricoter!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

loisdenise said:


> Forget being invited for dinner (though that would also be nice) I want to be the charitabe organization.


Mrs. Bucket, is that the Royal Dalton with the hand painted periwinkles?

I prefer Fiesta Ware for more casual occasions, don't you?


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> I will knit with just about anything, if it's good quality. I will not buy yarn at Wal Mart or any of the other big box stores. They have taken too much business away from small business owners and I want to keep my LYS (and others) in business. I do prefer natural fibers, though, unless it's for a child and needs to be washed frequently


I wish we *had* LYS! We're pretty much stuck with JoAnn's, Michael's, Haobby Lobby and Walmart. I order a lot of yarn online but would like to see it and touch it first.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Redhatchris said:


> ALMOST RIGHT! You cannot have it both ways:
> either www.yarn.com or http://yarn.com


http://www.yarn.com works, too.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> Mrs. Bucket, is that the Royal Dalton with the hand painted periwinkles?
> 
> I prefer Fiesta Ware for more casual occasions, don't you?


then you don't have to worry about the "Elizabeth's" :thumbup:


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

vjh1530 said:


> Well said! I feel sorry for those who say - I only knit with (insert name here) - because the world is filled with an amazing variety of yarns, natural and man-made. To limit yourself to one type is denying yourself the ability to create and grow in your craft. There is good and bad in every type of fiber. An open mind is a wonderful thing.


This is so true and very well-expressed! I said very early on that this topic has been previously talked to death and was ready to move on. NOW maybe?


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

klarenbd said:


> Is there anyone out there like me? I will only knit in natural fibres. I just can't bring myself to spend hours knitting something in a man made fibre that I can buy, ready made, for less. I can't stand the feel of acrylic etc on my fingers.
> 
> I know lots of people who will knit with anything just for the pleasure. Wish I could be more like them.
> 
> ...


I'm with you about natural fibers. Maybe some of the newer man-made ones are better but I don't want another disappointment. I can't wear those scratchy old acrylics because I break out in a rash wherever they touch my skin. Besides that, they just don't look or feel right. I don't think it has anything to do with snobbery -- just comfort. If someone likes man-made fibers, that's their business, not mine.


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> I wish we *had* LYS! We're pretty much stuck with JoAnn's, Michael's, Haobby Lobby and Walmart. I order a lot of yarn online but would like to see it and touch it first.


according to knitmap.com you have 3 lys in the omaha area
http://www.knitmap.com/locations/map/#/originmaha/


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> This is so true and very well-expressed! I said very early on that this topic has been previously talked to death and was ready to move on. NOW maybe?


But, Norma B, we haven't had any of the horror stories that used to be brought up over and over when this subject was brought up.....and that, for me, at least, is a relief!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Ann please don't remind us.  :thumbdown:

Hope you had a great week-end.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Lizruork said:


> according to knitmap.com you have 3 lys in the omaha area
> http://www.knitmap.com/locations/map/#/originmaha/


How do you get on this site? I tried and nothing happened. I certainly know nothing about 3 LYS in Omaha. We used to have a wonderful LYS but it closed about 5 years ago. There *is* one but it's not terribly welcoming so none of the knitters I know go there.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Ann please don't remind us.  :thumbdown:
> 
> Hope you had a great week-end.


Oh, I know, I know. I give thanks almost daily.....to God and Admin.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> Mrs. Bucket, is that the Royal Dalton with the hand painted periwinkles?
> 
> I prefer Fiesta Ware for more casual occasions, don't you?


Dear Ms Ann DeGray,

Why Of COURSE!

So kind of you to remember my pattern. I can't help but feel this pattern is the perfect accompaniment to my Waterford Crystal that is made in Ireland. My son, Sheridan, bought me those 100% lead-crystal stemware pieces while vacationing with his close friends during their stay in Ireland. I do so also enjoy my Royal Worcester double-glazed Avignon which is a special favorite of my dear friend, Ms Lydia Hawksworth who won't eat middle-class kiwifruit as it has the fuzzy skin which she claims cheapens it. I personally enjoy eating it myself and don't have those snobbish tastes as she shows.

By the way is DeGray perhaps the same as Commander and Chief DeGray? I have mentioned my executive-style candlelight suppers to him once or twice and have been hoping he will attend one soon. I will make sure he gets another one of my hand written invitations for my next soiree, of course on my finest Royal Watermarked stationary in tomorrows post.

I regret I am not familiar with what you call Fiesta Ware. Is that perhaps a company in Barcelona since my husband, Richard, and I have spent holidays there once or twice. Perhaps you could direct me to where their store might be so I could pick some up for my sister, Daisy, who is in need of some more refined tableware since she eats off of that synthetic melamine that I can not and wont touch since it is so slimy and gives me a rash. I have allergies to plastics of any sort and can not have any in my house. I am so thankful my white slimline telephone with automatic redial is made of 100% natural fibers or otherwise I wouldn't be able to put it to my ear!

Sincerely yours always,

Mrs Hyacinth Bucket


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

disgo said:


> Dear Ms Ann DeGray,
> 
> Why Of COURSE!
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

disgo said:


> Dear Ms Ann DeGray,
> 
> Why Of COURSE!
> 
> ...


I feel like I am reading one of those Regency Romance Novels, lol!!!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> This is so true and very well-expressed! I said very early on that this topic has been previously talked to death and was ready to move on. NOW maybe?


You want to know the funniest thing? The OP, who says she only knits with natural fiber,etc, etc, started a topic April 2013 for help in knitting a baby blanket she wanted to make out of Rico mini pom pom wool - which is made from 100% POLYESTER!!

She is also the OP who recently started a new topic where she complained that there were too many photos of baby sweaters recently, which she didn't like, and wanted more people to post photos of adult sweaters.

So I am wondering what is actually going on.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

By the way - the only post the OP made was the first one. 14 pages of responses and she has not said a thing.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> You want to know the funniest thing? The OP, who says she only knits with natural fiber,etc, etc, started a topic April 2013 for help in knitting a baby blanket she wanted to make out of Rico mini pom pom wool - which is made from 100% POLYESTER!!
> 
> She is also the OP who recently started a new topic where she complained that there were too many photos of baby sweaters recently, which she didn't like, and wanted more people to post photos of adult sweaters.
> 
> So I am wondering what is actually going on.


Perhaps the OP thought a bit of pot stirring on these subjects, yet again, would cause a bit of a ruckus, in which case it would probably work better to find a subject that everyone isn't already burned out on.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> Oh, I know, I know. I give thanks almost daily.....to God and Admin.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I also thank the people who clicked on the Report Issue button!


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> By the way - the only post the OP made was the first one. 14 pages of responses and she has not said a thing.


I notice that is often the case,someone starts something and than we don't hear anymore from them.


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm with you about using expensive natural fibers but perhaps for different reasons. I don't knit in volume as I am very slow, and sometimes even lose interest for a while, so when I do knit, I want it to be of the finest quality. One of my sons still uses an afghan that I must have knitted over 30 yrs ago. It has held up, but with a lot of pills, and it was a fairly cheap yarn because that is all that I knew about in those days.
If I had known it would turn out to be a family heirloom, yes indeed I would have chosen the best superwash wool blend!


----------



## Niele da Kine (May 1, 2013)

That's okay, we don't need the OP, we're pretty much having fun all on our own.

I'm a yarn snob. I not only want natural fibers, but I wanna know the name of who they came from. It's easy if they live in your back yard or at your friend's house.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Niele da Kine said:


> That's okay, we don't need the OP, we're pretty much having fun all on our own.
> 
> I'm a yarn snob. I not only want natural fibers, but I wanna know the name of who they came from. It's easy if they live in your back yard or at your friend's house.


Just drove by a local goat farm where there were acres and acres of fine lace weight cashmere yarn strewn all over. They had obviously not trained their goats to do hoof knitting like the rest do so what a waste as I wouldn't touch that yarn--can't stand and won't wear anything that isn't 100% animal produced. Human hands are so bacterial/virus infested that they now recommend nodding and bowing rather than touching their "hands". Deserves them right since they like their cousins the apes etc. use their hands to clean their posterior--YUCK. Anything man made just has this awful odor I can never get out of my house and attracts the worst little vermin with it. And when they dye fibers, since they are under the impression that makes them look "pretty", I hear they urinate on it--how gross can one get!!! Now virgin polymers that are UV protected, 100% non-pilling and antimicrobial is a good choice. If I had known that the virgin wool afghan a friend knit for me many years ago that now looks worse than a matted sheep dog (and smells like an un-bathed one) I would have paid a very high price to have a 100% acrylic copy made by the darling hummingbird company that is trying to stay afloat in this man made economy!


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

You'd be a snob if you disparaged everything else. Just because you prefer natural fibres, but leave everyone else his/her choice is nothing to worry about.
I do prefer natural fibres myself and I know that I'm lucky to have enough money to buy them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Either way we all love knitting so what differnce does it make.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> I feel like I am reading one of those Regency Romance Novels, lol!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

lorraine 55 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I also thank the people who clicked on the Report Issue button!


Is that what did it?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Valkyrie said:


> I'm with you about using expensive natural fibers but perhaps for different reasons. I don't knit in volume as I am very slow, and sometimes even lose interest for a while, so when I do knit, I want it to be of the finest quality. One of my sons still uses an afghan that I must have knitted over 30 yrs ago. It has held up, but with a lot of pills, and it was a fairly cheap yarn because that is all that I knew about in those days.
> If I had known it would turn out to be a family heirloom, yes indeed I would have chosen the best superwash wool blend!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gopher (Mar 28, 2013)

vjh1530 said:


> I feel like I am reading one of those Regency Romance Novels, lol!!!


How did we get on the subject of types of dinnerware when the topic for this section originally was something about not being a snob for using expensive yarns?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

gopher said:


> How did we get on the subject of types of dinnerware when the topic for this section originally was something about not being a snob for using expensive yarns?


read the posts and see the humor in them. But maybe if you have never seen the show Keeping Up Appearances it will mean nothing to you.


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

chickkie said:


> read the posts and see the humor in them. But maybe if you have never seen the show Keeping Up Appearances it will mean nothing to you.


Just one of the best British sit-coms EVER! I wonder what Onslow would have to say on this topic.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

Oh Nice!!!


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

cookie68 said:


> Oh Nice!!!


Thanks, I needed that!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I knit with anything I can and nothing bothers my hands. Of course, some yarns feel better than others but I guess I'm lucky that no yarn bothers me. I like natural fibers but, I like other yarns as well and I don't waste my money knitting with good yarns for people that don't appreciate the good yarns. I don't think you're a snob unless you're looking down on people who knit with man-made fibers or yarns that are affordable. To each his (or her) own.


----------



## gopher (Mar 28, 2013)

chickkie said:


> read the posts and see the humor in them. But maybe if you have never seen the show Keeping Up Appearances it will mean nothing to you.


No I haven't seen the program but doubt if I missed much if it is being used to sidetrack issues.


----------



## gopher (Mar 28, 2013)

gopher said:


> No I haven't seen the program but doubt if I missed much if it is being used to sidetrack issues.


Evidently this show is shown in Canada and UK. I have no idea if it is here in the States.


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

gopher said:


> Evidently this show is shown in Canada and UK. I have no idea if it is here in the States.


PBS used to carry it. Where I used to live, we got the Windsor, Ontario channels. Now I can see some episodes on You-tube. It never ceases to be good for lots of laughs.


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

klarenbd said:


> Is there anyone out there like me? I will only knit in natural fibres. I just can't bring myself to spend hours knitting something in a man made fibre that I can buy, ready made, for less. I can't stand the feel of acrylic etc on my fingers.
> 
> I know lots of people who will knit with anything just for the pleasure. Wish I could be more like them.
> 
> ...


You know, I really prefer crocheting but to tell you honestly, I just love new yarn. And, I like to have new yarn every time I start a new project. And if I don't finish it, then down the road I'll try to finish it but I have discovered that if you don't buy all the yarn that you need for your project that you soon run short and can't find that yarn again in the store and have to either make do, or put it up and hopefully your will find some yarn similar to what you need.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> Is that what did it?


I suspect it is. My concern is that I think the person in question has serious mental health issues and apparently had no support other than KP. I worry about stuff like that, having grown up and been a member of a greater family group that has many with mental illnesses, including both my parents. I'm not saying that something didn't have to be done, I'm saying that something more needs to be done for people who seem to have periods of irrationality. I wish I knew what the answer is.

According to "60 Minutes" last evening, our jails have replaced mental institutions except that there is no treatment for the illnesses there and dangerously ill people keep getting returned to the streets. Thus we have mass shootings; the people who have major illnesses have nowhere to go for treatment, and our current laws make it impossible to impose treatment without their cooperation and consent. I guess this is what happens when the pendulum swings too far in that direction. The treatment centers that were supposed to have been a part of the emptying of mental institutions were never funded--looks like the politicians aren't too rational, either.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Acrylic yarn irritates my fingers so I use natural fibers. Also I love watching cotton grow and sheep play and graze in a green pasture while knowing that my purchase of natural fiber yarn is helping a family whose lifestyle is devoted to farming and or ranching. I am not into buying and stashing yarn but would rather buy yarn specifically for a pattern. I may be wrong, but I think stashing yarn is pricey. Of course there are those who stash natural yarns as well as those who stash man made. This has gone off target. Are you a yarn snob - only you can say.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> I like to knit with any yarn to be honest. There is a few that I do not like to knit with only because they itch my fingers. I think it is your time, your money and your project use what you like. Forget about everyone else (except the receiver of the project).


 Yer a Knitter after me own heart, Boyo! :thumbup:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Frogger said:


> I love knitting---- I will knit with string and pencils if that is all I can get my hands on !! Each fiber has their reason and place -- some I enjoy handling and some I don't! To each their own as long as you don't try to shove it down my throat !!


 I love you.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> I tried being a yarn snob but it just didn't work out for me. :lol:
> Seriously.....after I learned more about knitting and got some experience 'under my belt', I felt it was time to become friends with my LYS. I tried lots of different fibers and spared no expense. Now I just feel "been there, done that". The PROCESS of knitting is more important to me, as is, increasing my skills and learning new things. A skillful knitter can make the most inexpensive yarns look like a million dollars.


 I'll let you know when my stuff looks like a million dollars. Don't hold your breath; 'cause I'm sorta a long way from there....I keep tryin!  and  again!


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Gerripho said:


> PBS used to carry it. Where I used to live, we got the Windsor, Ontario channels. Now I can see some episodes on You-tube. It never ceases to be good for lots of laughs.


PBS carried it, we watched it for years. Funniest show ever.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

BC said:


> I may be wrong, but I think stashing yarn is pricey. Of course there are those who stash natural yarns as well as those who stash man made. This has gone off target. Are you a yarn snob - only you can say.


I would not do much knitting if I didn't stash what I could find at a price I can afford, or accept what someone else has decided they don't want. At the moment I am knitting shawl from a cone of very thin knitting machine yarn, navajo plying it to get it to be close to sock weight. But since it is a shawl it really doesn't have to be exact.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

talbotsetters said:


> I'm with you about the "squeak" some synthetic yarns make with metal needles. Horrid!


 I experienced a "squeak" when knitting an acrylic yarn. It was disconcerting, to say the least. On another project, the "squeak" returned. I was knitting with silk. I tried several other yarns just to be sure.
IT WAS THE NDLS! They "squeaked" no matter what I was knitting with once I hit my stride and was knitting with my usual rhythm! What a hoot! I told my pals in the VA Knitting Group and they were rolling with laughter!
But, they are good ndls I got from a KP-er who was busting down her stash before moving to a smaller home. They've served me well. I like 'em; and they STILL squeak! :lol:


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

Dsynr said:


> I experienced a "squeak" when knitting an acrylic yarn. It was disconcerting, to say the least. On another project, the "squeak" returned. I was knitting with silk. I tried several other yarns just to be sure.
> IT WAS THE NDLS! They "squeaked" no matter what I was knitting with once I hit my stride and was knitting with my usual rhythm! What a hoot! I told my pals in the VA Knitting Group and they were rolling with laughter!
> But, they are good ndls I got from a KP-er who was busting down her stash before moving to a smaller home. They've served me well. I like 'em; and they STILL squeak! :lol:


I agree, I think it is the metal needles.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Gerripho said:


> Just one of the best British sit-coms EVER! I wonder what Onslow would have to say on this topic.


Another natural NUT!
Get me another beer. :-o :shock:



gopher said:


> No I haven't seen the program but doubt if I missed much if it is being used to sidetrack issues.


So sorry you have never experienced the joy of watching Keeping Up Appearances which was a BBC sitcom *exactly/spot on* on this topic's title--Snobbery. Then again many do not support PBS which still cares it here every Sat. and I always wear a fresh Depends for the occasional little tinkle from laughter.

Would there be something stopping you from asking what is being meant by the comments that had been going on for sometime and what the other ones meant following or were you looking for other yarnsnobs that could share their views of support.

You have obviously not followed any of my post/comments since you would know I am the ultimate of Snobs, Trolls, Neer-Do-Wells, Rascals, Scoundrels, Scamps and Skull-diggers around. If you did you would know I used only the finest of virgin wool from Pendleton during my couturier days of doing business and is all I own other than the few Nordstrom brand suits that I drafted and graded (Nordstrom was just starting out and stole many of my clients because I was too high priced).

So a snob I am and hope you feel better now knowing it. Just like the poster I used only the finest silks and cashmeres when making my own clothing since they involved the best couture techniques possible (my specialty being my hand work that is all machine made now for those of you that can stand buying RTW).

Beware, since before the Mighty comes the Fall.


----------



## Deboraj50 (Aug 29, 2011)

Not a snob at all. I only knit with premium yarn. Not only for the feel, but for the quality of the finished product. Can't beat high end yarn.


----------



## FunkyBon (May 23, 2014)

I work almost exclusively with acrylic, due to a wool allergy. How unfair is that? A yarn-a-holic who is allergic to wool?!? I have found a lot of mum's I make things for prefer it to be made in acrylic, not only because it's cheaper, but because it can go in the washing machine and dryer which makes it an easy care item. I can get a beautifully soft acrylic called Stylecraft Special DK which has great colours and is softer than natural wool. I say each to their own and as long as you're enjoying your craft, does it really matter what you use?


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

If you are a yarn snob so am I. I only like the better quality wools, I am not very keen on Acrylic as it is made from oil and has to go through at least three processes to be come wool and then more processes to make it soft and coloured.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

disgo said:


> Dear Ms Ann DeGray,
> 
> Why Of COURSE!
> 
> ...


Dear Mrs. Bucket,

You may have confused Mr. *Cecil DeGray* with *my* dear husband, *Sir Oliver DeGray*. That, unfortunately, is a fairly common error and most annoying. Cecil DeGray pronounces his name (I shall spell it out phonetically for you, Dear) See-sill DeeGray. So common. Anyone who knows anything at all would know that Cecil is pronounced (phonics again....how does anyone learn to read *at all* without phonics?) Seh-sill. And the surname DeGray should be spoken with the accent on the *Gray*. *My* gray is becoming more accented by the day! Oh, ha, ha, ha, now I have made a "funny", haven't I?

Oh my, yes, I have heard much about your candle lit dinners. My husband, *Sir Oliver*, whom as you should have known, was knighted by the Queen (well, by whom else, you might ask?) for his work as a Diplomat.

Sir Oliver traveled all over the world and parts of Chicago spreading diplomacy wherever he went. He was Diplomat to a new country. So new that it hasn't even been named yet! It was there that I first saw Fiesta Ware being used by some of the natives. I was really quite intrigued by it and wondered if I should perhaps purchase a bit of it for Elizabeth. She just might be able to handle it although, since it really wouldn't go with my Cartier Baccarat Vintage Special Edition cordial crystal glasses (which, my dear Hyacinth, I got for a steal at only $1,500.00 a set of 4.......with *free shipping*, can you believe it? I shall seat Elizabeth in the kitchen. She seems to prefer it. Her brother, Emmett, will be seated next to me, of course. I think he secretly has feelings for me although he does his best to hide them.

I do hope we shall one day have the opportunity to attend one of your famous candlelit supper. However, since Sir Oliver has retired we have gone into horse racing. We purchased this magnificent stallion. Stallions are not as gentle as geldings but I don't think such differences should be discussed in polite circles, do you?

We have named our magnificent stallion "Breaking Wind" and expect mighty things from him. We had planned to race him at Belmont until I heard that a horse named "California *Chrome* was entered. *Chrome!*. I will not have "Breaking Wind" running in a race with any kind of inferior metal. Sir Oliver and I had heard great things about a horse named "Silver" but we were told that horse isn't running anymore. Pity.

I must be off. I have a meeting with the Shiellia Swontoinette Carshania Elizabeth Marcella Cyleste Anastasia Society and I'm almost late. This is an emergency meeting to elect a new President for the Society. Mrs. Alastair Swenswingle, our current President, has had an unfortunate accident. Her speech impediment has become worse and her tongue may have cramped permanently.

Toodle-loo!

Mrs. *Sir* Oliver DeGray (but you may call me Ann)


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Ann DeGray & disgo, Your posts have me in stitches, what a great way to start the day. Laughing so hard I think I will burst a rib.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

bizzyknitter said:


> Ann DeGray & disgo, Your posts have me in stitches, what a great way to start the day. Laughing so hard I think I will burst a rib.


As I commented prior a fresh Depends (there is a competitor now on the market that I'm sure is acrylic or some petroleum based product that "claims to wick" the tinkle away--Oh! Dear!) which has the natural cotton batting that doesn't give me a rash (which I shan't mention in such polite company where that might be). I'm now knitting a thing, Elizabeth, calls a "soaker" (seems so middle class don't you think) that will cover my Depends so I can be perfectly coordinated with my new chapeau I bought recently.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

bizzyknitter said:


> Ann DeGray & disgo, Your posts have me in stitches, what a great way to start the day. Laughing so hard I think I will burst a rib.


I am so pleased to have been a part of starting your day with a smile. One should always start one's day with a smile, don't you think? And that is so easy to do!

It's only after one gets out of bed that one encounters th common folk who do their best to annoy us. But, because of our superior breeding and appreciation of the niceties of life we go on smiling even though we know full well we have stepped in it.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

disgo said:


> As I commented prior a fresh Depends (there is a competitor now on the market that I'm sure is acrylic or some petroleum based product that "claims to wick" the tinkle away--Oh! Dear!) which has the natural cotton batting that doesn't give me a rash (which I shan't mention in such polite company where that might be). I'm now knitting a thing, Elizabeth, calls a "soaker" (seems so middle class don't you think) that will cover my Depends so I can be perfectly coordinated with my new chapeau I bought recently.


I quite agree that the word "soaker" is middle class. Speaking of "middle", is there a way to add several extra layers of knitted material to the middle of your soaker? Oh, ha, ha, again I have attempted to inject a bit of humor into a troubling problem.

I, myself, do not have the type of problem you refer to However, I am faced with a problem of quite another nature. Nature, actually, *is* the problem. You see, "Breaking Wind", our fine stallion is, well, he *is* a *stallion* and I will not have him displaying all his attributes in public! I am presently knitting a sort of supporter for him. I am using the finest of mink yarn for this. Minks are nasty creatures when alive but do provide such luxurious fur after death, one feels almost happy for them, that they are dead, I mean. Doesn't one?

I had hoped to knit a hat for *Sir Oliver* but I had no idea how much yarn I would need for this supporter. Perhaps we should have purchased a gelding.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> Dear Mrs. Bucket,
> 
> You may have confused Mr. *Cecil DeGray* with *my* dear husband, *Sir Oliver DeGray*. That, unfortunately, is a fairly common error and most annoying. Cecil DeGray pronounces his name (I shall spell it out phonetically for you, Dear) See-sill DeeGray. So common. Anyone who knows anything at all would know that Cecil is pronounced (phonics again....how does anyone learn to read *at all* without phonics?) Seh-sill. And the surname DeGray should be spoken with the accent on the *Gray*. *My* gray is becoming more accented by the day! Oh, ha, ha, ha, now I have made a "funny", haven't I?
> 
> ...


Dear Lady De*G*ray,

Please forgive me for my mistake because I thought I had spotted your dear husband at the Queen's annual Black Watch Ceremony but he was across the room and you know how crowed that official celebration can get. I get the same thing when people try to pronounce my last name and am so honored when you say it so correctly "Bouquet!".

It must be our proper upbringing that makes us more aware of these things, don't you think?

You and Sir Oliver must have had such a wonderful time in HMS and to have been able to travel all over the world. I shall have to then invite you to my annual summer house party where all the important people of such standing attend. You might like my specially home made ice cream that is so popular with those of such refined taste.

Would this Fiesta Ware, of which you speak, happen to come in a "periwinkle blue" perhaps? I do need something durable I'm afraid since Elizabeth, my sweet neighbor, can be so fumbly at times. I try to have her over for coffee as often as I can in hopes she might pick up some refinement tips from me.

Oh. And her lovely brother, Emmet, is so amazed at my vocal range that he has written an opera for me. Perhaps you would consider attending my next riverside picnic with a riparian environment. Emmet and I will be performing selections from his opera as the highlighted entertainment. I am sure he would enjoy having you there to discuss the phenomenal vocal range I posses.

Perhaps Sir Oliver and my husband, Richard. could get in a little skeet shooting as well that afternoon. And I could get my sister, Violet, the one with the Mercedes, swimming pool/sauna and room for her pony that she calls Poots Along to go riding with you. It would be so grand for us all to go riding with you and your Breaking Wind. You could meet my horse, Flatus Flower, who is such an amiable mare.

I'm afraid I have to run for a fitting by my son's friend Tarquin who does such beautiful needlework. He is creating something my son , Sheridan, calls a "soaker" to coordinate with my latest chapeau. My friend, Lydia Hawksworth, won't even consider wearing one since she claims they are made from 100% acrylic and not "natural fibers" that can breath and have what she calls wicking properties--whatever that means. Personally, I can't abide by such snobbery as that.

Bye for now.

Sincerely yours,

Hyacinth


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> I quite agree that the word "soaker" is middle class. Speaking of "middle", is there a way to add several extra layers of knitted material to the middle of your soaker? Oh, ha, ha, again I have attempted to inject a bit of humor into a troubling problem.
> 
> I, myself, do not have the type of problem you refer to However, I am faced with a problem of quite another nature. Nature, actually, *is* the problem. You see, "Breaking Wind", our fine stallion is, well, he *is* a *stallion* and I will not have him displaying all his attributes in public! I am presently knitting a sort of supporter for him. I am using the finest of mink yarn for this. Minks are nasty creatures when alive but do provide such luxurious fur after death, one feels almost happy for them, that they are dead, I mean. Doesn't one?
> 
> I had hoped to knit a hat for *Sir Oliver* but I had no idea how much yarn I would need for this supporter. Perhaps we should have purchased a gelding.


Perhaps trying a swatch to get correct guage might help. Make sure to weigh your balls before making the swatch so you can tell how much yarn this will actually consume. I can't find any references for you on the web search I'm afraid under "positive ease". But I will let you know right away if I find any.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

disgo said:


> Dear Lady De*G*ray,
> 
> Please forgive me for my mistake because I thought I had spotted your dear husband at the Queen's annual Black Watch Ceremony but he was across the room and you know how crowed that official celebration can get. I get the same thing when people try to pronounce my last name and am so honored when you say it so correctly "Bouquet!".
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your kind invitation to your annual summer house party where all the important people of such standing attend. We shall look forward to it. And, Hyacinth, I shall especially look forward to meeting dear Emmett, of whom you so highly speak. You, of course, did not realize that I, too, am a singer of great renown having had a successful career in the theatre. I made my debut as a chicken at the age of 3. A baby chick, to be exact. Can there be anything sweeter, more adorable?

I was absolutely darling in a special costume made of many hundreds of short strips of bright yellow crepe paper which my mother fashioned into curls, finally sewing each one on carefully by hand. Oh, it was, indeed, a work of art.

Unfortunately, the performance took place outside on a hot and humid August day in a place called Minneapolis, Minnesota. Yes, across the pond. I am not proud of it.

But I digest. The heat and humidity straightened my darling chickie curls and the dye from the bright yellow crepe paper ran and colored my entire body bright yellow. Mother was humiliated and justifiably disappointed as until then she fully expected to win the grand prize for unique costume. I was far too young and innocent to understand her embarrassment at the time but, having heard the sad story many times over the years I have made it a point never to wear crepe paper again.

Please be aware, when choosing your next chapeau, to avoid those new styles worn by some of the younger, cheekier women. I am referring to those ugly creations which sit on the side of the head tempting the power of gravity. At a luncheon I attended recently a young thing wore something resembling an octopus and during the first course gravity won out, the horrid chapeau slipped and some of the tentacles landed in her vichyssoise.

TaTa!

Lady Ann DeGray 
I don't, as a rule, use my title, I feel some may think me pretentious but, since you are aware of such things, I shall remain,

Lady Ann DeGray


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> Lady Ann DeGray


Dearest Ann,

It relieves me so to hear, Your Ladyship, that we have so much in common with not being overly ostentatious with our titles. I truly believe that one should not look down on those less fortunate in life that have not had the advantages of proper breeding.

How humiliating for you to have gone through such a dreadful experience as a young child since I know how skilled your dear mother was. A prime example of the inferior quality those North American companies posses for sure with their cheap paper and horrible dyes that are far less superior to our standards here back home. At least you were amongst those savages so no harm done. I'm sure your mother learned her lesson if you are going to do something it should be in the highest quality, workmanship and price possible.

Emmet has agreed to compose a dualto for us that we will perform at my next riverside picnic with a riparian theme. The birds will stop singing just to marvel at such a sound and the people floating by will be exposed to the highest standard of music they will have every experienced! I will have to get busy making the perfect cashmere-silk blended blankets to match my Royal Worcester double-glazed Avignon china and my hand woven Irish linen napkins, of course, that will be donated to our local parish church thrift store after the event. Personally, I think the vicars wife sets them aside for their own use. Can you imagine stealing from the less advantaged in life!

Now my sister, Daisy, has learned from me the refinement of wearing more classically styled chapeaus, but our younger sister. Rose, is like you said, more prone to those more outlandish head ornamentations that the Duke's cousins have been appearing in public wearing. Can you imagine the disgust the poor Queen Mum had to endure with their outlandish displays at of all things their cousins wedding? But again I can so relate to her with my sister Violet's husband, Bruce, and the things he manages to show up in. As we say there is one in every family.

Well, once again I'm afraid I must run and make sure that Richard is getting the crepe de sure streamers put up properly for Her Majesty's annual Birthday Celebration (you know its not her actual birthday but the weather is better this time of the year). And of course make sure there is enough ice cream and paper hats/horns for all our sweet neighbors since they unfortunately don't have much to spend on the finer things during this economical downturn everyone is talking about. Personally I can't see what all the fuss is about since Richard worked very hard on the Council and invested wisely while the rest of the neighbors just squandered their money and are now lazy living off the entitlements my taxes pay for to keep them in the life style they think they deserve. I know the Russians were our allies seventy years ago but I hope we don't fall to their level of living and loose the values my poor father fought so hard to maintain. Long Live Britannia!

Once again, sincerely yours,

Hyacinth


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

gopher said:


> Evidently this show is shown in Canada and UK. I have no idea if it is here in the States.


Oh yes, in Wisconsin we get it on Public TV every Saturday night. Many Laughs from this show.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

burgher said:


> I don't even know why you are asking the question. You knit with whatever you want to and that makes you a knitter. If you only like expensive yarn then you are a knitter that can afford it. I can afford expensive yarn but I choose not to knit a sweater that will cost me over 200 dollars but I will knit a pair of socks that cost me 30. I'm not a snob and neither are you unless you want to be.


Great response and I totally agree. I'm still learning and trying different yarns and determining how I like them with particular patterns, how they feel while I'm working with them, HOW I work with them, etc. So far, I love working with wool/silk blends AND I know how to shop a sale! Like you, I can afford using more expensive yarns, however, I am conscious of the fact that "more expensive" doesn't always translate to "best for the project" or "best for my skill level". My go-to yarn is Cascade yarn. It is affordable, durable, well made and feels good. I love the 220 line for wool and the Venizia for wool/silk blend. Love the Ultra Pima. They have such a diverse repertoire of yarn bases, nearly all of which work for me. I do buy more expensive yarns for other projects as well, but Cascade is, for me, a good work-horse of a yarn.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I used to be the same, until a few years ago when I decided to start making a variety of things for charity. Now I use acrylics where appropriate and still use wool or wool blends mostly. I also knit with cottons and other blends. My preference is still natural fibres.   

I prefer to WEAR natural fibres also, because cotton is cooler in summer than any man made fibre. Wool is warmer in winter and keeps it's shape better. I will wear blends in winter but never in summer, they make me too hot!! Am I a fibre snob when it comes to clothing? Maybe, but who cares? I want to be comfortable. When I go clothes shopping the first thing I look at after seeing a style and colour I like, is the fibre content label, if it's not what my body wants me to wear, I don't look any further. :| :| :|


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> I used to be the same, until a few years ago when I decided to start making a variety of things for charity. Now I use acrylics where appropriate and still use wool or wool blends mostly. I also knit cotton dishcloths.


My friend used to think of me as a yarn snob and had no idea why I would spend so much money on my yarn. So I finally took her to a fine yarn shop, let her in my "stash room" and I have effectively enabled her into also being a yarn snob. I do agree totally that acrylics should be used for items that will be loved very hard and will need machine washing. Or for people that have wool allergies (but I do have them try quality alpaca and sometimes they can wear that). I spun her up some merino for a Christmas gift. A month or so I asked her what she had done with it. She lowered her head and spoke very softly, " I pet it" I was laughing so hard that I thought my ribs would crack. I also love cotton for Summer shawls and cowls, but as with wool there are cottons and there is Egyptian cotton for soft around your neck.

My feeling is that if I am going to knit myself or a loved one a gift and it will take 4-6 months to knit it (like a jacket or Estonian shawl) I want my fingers to be happy.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Gerripho said:


> .... In the meantime, you're just one of us sock knitters who want a sock to last more than one wearing. Welcome to the crowd of practical knitters.


When I first learned to knit socks I used pure wool and discovered very quickly that those socks wore out very fast. Now, even if I use sock yarn that is $25 a 100 gm ball, they last for well over 10 years, so really, good quality yarn that lasts, is cheaper in the long run. I am still wearing the first pair of socks I made out of Opal sock yarn around 12 or so years ago, they needed darning for the first time last year.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> My friend used to think of me as a yarn snob and had no idea why I would spend so much money on my yarn. So I finally took her to a fine yarn shop, let her in my "stash room" and I have effectively enabled her into also being a yarn snob. I do agree totally that acrylics should be used for items that will be loved very hard and will need machine washing. Or for people that have wool allergies (but I do have them try quality alpaca and sometimes they can wear that). I spun her up some merino for a Christmas gift. A month or so I asked her what she had done with it. She lowered her head and spoke very softly, " I pet it" I was laughing so hard that I thought my ribs would crack. I also love cotton for Summer shawls and cowls, but as with wool there are cottons and there is Egyptian cotton for soft around your neck.
> 
> My feeling is that if I am going to knit myself or a loved one a gift and it will take 4-6 months to knit it (like a jacket or Estonian shawl) I want my fingers to be happy.


Your entire post: :thumbup: :thumbup:

And

"...I pet it..." I split my sides laughing at this!!!! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

If I had gone by feel and not purpose I would have never touched anything but pure high quality rayon. There is nothing that doesn't drag like rayon but for those that think dragging wool & silk is okay have never had to do rapidly produced items done with continental knitting. So glad you like feeling better than rapid production and that you can justify wasting your time and money. By the way can you refer me to a designer line that uses wool jersey (same as your knitting) since that is why Pendleton had to go overseas since that market slumped. I have also done market research and find no 100% anything in mid priced items that the majority of the market can afford. Sometime you will regret your wasting time when it becomes limited and of more value than your work or fiber.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

disgo said:


> Dearest Ann,
> 
> It relieves me so to hear, Your Ladyship, that we have so much in common with not being overly ostentatious with our titles. I truly believe that one should not look down on those less fortunate in life that have not had the advantages of proper breeding.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

disgo said:


> Dearest Ann,
> 
> It relieves me so to hear, Your Ladyship, that we have so much in common with not being overly ostentatious with our titles. I truly believe that one should not look down on those less fortunate in life that have not had the advantages of proper breeding.
> 
> ...


My Dear, Dear Hyacinth,

Oh, my dear, I hardly know where to begin. I can only hope that you will show me your great understanding and sympathy as you hear what tragedy has befallen *Sir Oliver* and myself. No doubt you already surmised that something was amiss when you saw the postmark on the envelope. I have always felt that you can tell who someone is by the quality of their writing paper. Mine, of course, has always been Smythson of Bond Street, of course, just as it has always been for Queen Elizabth and her dear Mum. Thank heavens for the tissue-paper-lined envelope which keeps the contents of this dismal missive safe from those who might pry, something you and I would never consider but might occur to someone of the lower class. One can never feel really secure, can one?

Yes, Dear Hyacinth, you read the dreadful postmark correctly. *Sir Oliver* and I are in, oh how I hate to write this, America. The recent purchase of our magnificent stallion, "Breaking Wind" has completely destroyed life as we knew it. I pray that you, in your infinuite wisdom, will understand and sympathize. Knowing of your true love for humanity and the need to educate the masses who are ignorant of such things, I can only hope that you will bear with me as I tell you of what has befallen *Sir Oliver* and myself.

We find ourselves in the midst of horse people. An entirely different world, Hyacinth. Entirely. I am doing my best to acclimate myself while giving my full attention to the task of teaching these savages (one wonders how they were ever able to establish a country, such as it is) about the better things in life.

And the language, my dear. Simply shocking. These horses, oh so inferior to our "Breraking Wind", stand side by side in rustic, oh, I've never seen such rusticism in my life, partitions referred to as "stalls". I am, as we speak, selecting proper woods for our precious "Breaking Wind's" environment. Walnut is always lovely though fairly common, don't you think? I have ordered some samples of teak, agarwood and African Blackwood which should be here by the end of the week. And not a moment too soon. I wouldn't want you to see what our beauty is housed in at the present time.

And the other horses eat from something that is called, forgive me, Hyacinth but there is no other way to say it, a "feedbag". Well, at least I was able to put a quick stop to that! "Breaking Wind" has a marvelous selection of Longerberger basket from which to nibble on organic arugula and watercress. I was told by the Longerberger representative that these baskets are an investment which will become even more valuable in time.

But I must run. I am on my way to purchase a probiotic for "Breaking Wind". The owner of the horse in the next stall strongly suggested I do so.

Her Ladyship, Ann DeGray

Oh, and I have hardly had time to knit the "tack", that's another vulgarity associated with horse, I have learned. Dreadful pieces of equipment, much of it made from ugly metal and rope. Not for my darling "Breaking Wind" I can assure you. I plan to knit I-cord for much of it. All natural fiber, of course. I am having difficulty finding patterns for such things so, if you would be so kind as to look through your pattern books I will so appreciate it. I had to leave my books behind in my rush to travel to this ungodly place.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Dearest Ann,

Oh! How dreadfully sad to receive such bad news and of course I almost had the postman take the letter back due to the second class postage, but he is such a strange sort for a carrier and I couldn't find him again. If I had not seen the envelope first with the high quality Smythson of Bond Street I might have tossed in the circular before noticing your beautifully executed penmanship we both possess.

Elizabeth insisted I open it and was of such great support during my period of, dare I say it, sobbing and wailing. She of course broke another cup and now I fear I won't be able to peruse the selection of Fiesta Ware you so graciously recommended. I forgot to ask if it came double glazed but it doesn't make any difference now. Thank goodness I use the highest of quality mascara so none dripped onto my expensive frock I was wearing for coffee with Elizabeth. One must keep up appearances at all times my father tells me. He has such a hard time convincing my sister, Rose, of such important principals of life I'm afraid.

Well you and Sir Oliver keep up a stiff upper lip and carry on the tradition that your breeding has brought your family. Perhaps I can convince my son, Sheridan, and his good friend, Tarquin, to pop over the pond on their next holiday and help you to select the appropriate fabric for some curtains to cover those dreadful stall walls. Tarquin has made me such lovely curtains with hand embroidery to match the damask wall paper bought me for our living room that I'm sure he could come up with something appropriate to suit the need. Perhaps Breaking Winds family crest embroidered on fine silk doupionni might be just the thing to brighten your spirits in such barbaric environs. I do hope you have a good supply of smelling salts and a secondary pair of boots to have to deal with unfortunate steads, dare I say "stalled", next to your magnificent Breaking Wind. My belated Aunt Erma and Uncle Bruce used to race at the Santa Anita Raceway during the early 20th century and knew that stubby little quarter horse named Seabiscuit which reminded as a little girl of my favorite Scottish shortbreads made of course with the highest quality Irish butter.

My condolences to Sir Oliver and yourself since you will have to miss my streamside picnic with all the appropriate accu trim on in a most befitting riparian environment with our beautiful sunny skies and meadow larks singing. Perhaps Richard and I can have you for holiday at our summer estate we are considering up grading to from our small summer cottage. It would be more befitting for someone of your stature. Your presence here will be so greatly missed but one must do what is required for God and Country. I do hope this is able to get to you since I hear they use a "pony express" for their postal deliveries and they do so like anything that has express or fast in its description. Don't forget to place your family seal on your next post so I can at least see from a distance what my nefarious postman is trying to pawn off on me.

Sincerely always au revoir,

BFF Hyacinth

PS I think, dearest Ann, you have one of those Facebook natives, I think they are called over there, following our correspondence! Oh! to shudder what you must endure with them hugging dogs in public places. It appears they have not kept up their standards we taught them before they went off in those wooden RVs and then had the nerve to terrorize the Empire to get their own country. Do be safe and tuck another pistol in your brazier strap or hide one in your petty coats to fend off their barbaric attacks!


----------



## Gabbie (Apr 5, 2011)

Yup..yup..here I am...(arm waving frantically in the air)!! I love to knit but acrylic yarn hurts my poor arthritic fingers. I've made lots of socks and prefer superwash wool. I also love natural fibers and mixtures for anything else I make.

So..NO, you're not alone. I'm sure there are plenty of us "yarnsnobs" to go around. Just know that there are a whole bunch of us folks who love nothing better than a gorgeous, soft yarn slipping between our fingers as we produce finely made gifts for our loved ones...or ourselves.
Knit on!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

bjstatha said:


> I agree, I think it is the metal needles.


 NO. The ndls in question are acrylic.....


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I must NOT read KP at work. My co-workers and I are trying to stifle our giggles over Hyacinth and Good Ole Annie....giggle---giggle---giggle


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

disgo said:


> Dearest Ann,
> 
> Oh! How dreadfully sad to receive such bad news and of course I almost had the postman take the letter back due to the second class postage, but he is such a strange sort for a carrier and I couldn't find him again. If I had not seen the envelope first with the high quality Smythson of Bond Street I might have tossed in the circular before noticing your beautifully executed penmanship we both possess.
> 
> ...


Dear Hyacinth,

I have only a few moments to write as I find this "horse business" is far more time consuming than I ever anticipated. You must realize that this entire thing was Sir Oliver's idea. He had been reading a vulgar novel written by one of those barbarian authors produced in this savage, supposedly civilized, country. The subject matter was a horse, of course. Oh, will you look at that, I have made a typically American rhyme! Oh, Hyacinth, what has happened to me? I shudder to think where my proper upbringing has gone. The great novel he was reading is titled "Sea Biscuit". Sir Oliver was quite taken with it and now see what it has resulted in. Oh, dear Lord, was that a preposition I ended with? And another? What would my Englishhead mistress say is happening to her prize pupil? I was always winning medals, trophies, ribbons, oh anything they were giving out for scholashipI won, you know. Though of course I never spoke of my triumphs to those who were not blessed with such intelligence. To brag is to be a bore, I always say.

Can you imagine what my Great Great Grandmother Duchess Katherine Alexandria Isadora would have thought to see me now? She was such a proper lady under all circustances. Never letting herself fall to the levels of some people, even those she once considered to be her equal. Well, perhaps not her equal in society but, considering her appearance, oh surely you must know what I mean. Why, by today's standards that lack of chin can be overlooked and, if it would still be considered unattractive, there is so much that can be done for such a condition today. Especially, I admit, in this country. Such as it is.

I was, myself, just the other day having my coffiure tidied up by a young woman, well, at first I thought she was a young woman but when her adams apple kept bobbing up and down like that I just wasn't sure. I suppose it was those shades of iridescent purple on her(?) eyes and the multiple earrings that threw me off. It was when I inquired about her injuries that the bobbing began. How was I to know that she (?) had applied that dreadful color to her (?) eyes on purpose. Hyacinth, I don't recall ever having seen such a protrudence in a woman's neck before. Up and down. Up and down, faster and faster as she(?) seemed more and more upset. I asked her(?) for her card as I was leaving but she said she didn't have any more. Now, how does she expect to stay in business with that attitude? Once again, this is simply not how it is done in England. God save the Queen.

Styles are so very different, here, Hyacinth, it's hard to keep up. Why, there is even a program on the telly on the very subject of keeping up. One must keep up with the Kardashians, whomever thay might be. I have viewed this program several times now and I have only seen trollops, most of whom display an extraordinary amount of anatomy. Sir Oliver seems to enjoy this program very much although I am still in a quandry as to whom these scantily clad females might be and why on earth I should be trying to keep up with them!

Well, I must be off. Looking back over my letter I have seen that I never did finish telling you about my Great Grandmother, Duchess Katherine Alexandra Isadora. Perhaps it is just as well. I never really believed that story about the Duke and the circus clown anyway.

Keep me in your prayers, my dear friend. Lord knows I need them.

Her Ladyship Ann DeGray


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Dearest Ann,

So sorry to hear of Sir Oliver's proclivity for the horses, a habit I discouraged with my soon to be husband Richard. Dallying in the equestrian arena was not allowed by my dear father in my formative years. I had read that there is some county called Kentucky where they have a lower class race called a Derby (sounds like a man's chapeau) where nefarious sorts wear outlandish headdresses to celebrate the occasion. Maybe that is where I heard of the name Kardashian and would lead one to expect that is where they developed the deplorable habit of "rubbing the flesh". So crude, but then what can one expect from such unrefined sorts, not that I wouldn't hold it against them but they would never be invited to one of my candlelight soirees with such lowly standards. I'm sure you would agree that such snobbery is not lady like so best just left the way it is.

My sister, Daisy, does allow her husband the dalliance of watching the horse racing occasionally on their tele but not at our house. Do not tell Sir Oliver about my relationship to Aunt Erma and Uncle Brace with their acquaintance with Seabiscut's trainer since you have enough problems I can tell with his propensity with the ponies. You could mention Uncle Bruce was the person that brought the steam train and stage coach rides to the little savages in the estate of Knot's Berry Farm in the county of California instead. He was trying to cheer the little barefoot/shirtless children of the peon population in hopes of elevating them to the civilized standards of society. 

I would never cast aspersions to the appearance of the Dowager Katherine Alexandra Isadora since I never make such judgements on those less fortunate in life. Besides I was much to young to have had much contact with her to get to see such things. I was just telling Richard last night that we could only spend short holidays at our new summer estate since we would be so greatly missed by our neighbors. I have worked so hard to keep up standards they would be greatly lost without us, I'm afraid.

I will be sure to get started right away on making you an appropriate shawl so that you can demonstrate to those savages what high quality fibers the British empire has to offer. Is it true they even use animal hearts to make jumpers from? I've even heard they prefer the fresh bleeding ones the most--how savage can one get?

Sincerest thoughts and prayers to keep you from sinking to their standards.

Lovingly,

BFF Hyancinth


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Oh Dear!! I think I broke a rib. DeGray and disgo you truly made my week. What a great way to start the day. I think you both should write a book together, I will be the first to buy it.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

bizzyknitter said:


> Oh Dear!! I think I broke a rib. DeGray and disgo you truly made my week. What a great way to start the day. I think you both should write a book together, I will be the first to buy it.


I would have to move back to England lest I be thought of as one of those (shudder) American authors. Hemmingway, Faulkner, Williams, Kerouac, Steinway, Capote, Fitzgerald, Poe, Twain......I must ask you, in all seriousness, who would ever read such drivel?

I quite have my hands full with Breaking Wind and Sir Oliver. You would not believe what a mess Breaking Wind has made of his new habitat. I expected that he would relieve himself *outside* as any civilized creature would do. I'm not even sure hand knotted antique Persian carpets can be cleaned.

And Sir Oliver is finding new hobbies every day in this dreary, uncouth country. When he's not watching pornographic matter on the telly he's finding it on the computer or talking to one of his new friends on the telephone. Actually, he seems not to be talking. Listening, mostly. But he does seem to become very aroused. And you would not believe what has asked me to do to him. Perhaps he has a fever. Poor dear has no idea what he's saying.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

disgo said:


> Dearest Ann,
> 
> So sorry to hear of Sir Oliver's proclivity for the horses, a habit I discouraged with my soon to be husband Richard. Dallying in the equestrian arena was not allowed by my dear father in my formative years. I had read that there is some county called Kentucky where they have a lower class race called a Derby (sounds like a man's chapeau) where nefarious sorts wear outlandish headdresses to celebrate the occasion. Maybe that is where I heard of the name Kardashian and would lead one to expect that is where they developed the deplorable habit of "rubbing the flesh". So crude, but then what can one expect from such unrefined sorts, not that I wouldn't hold it against them but they would never be invited to one of my candlelight soirees with such lowly standards. I'm sure you would agree that such snobbery is not lady like so best just left the way it is.
> 
> ...


Hyacinth, my dear friend to whom I turn in my bewilderment,

Shall my life ever return to normal? I picked up my knitting today in an effort to establish some sort of normalcy which might assist me in dealing with the many issues in my life. Barely into a top down all in one baby cardigan I discovered I had miscounted and my pattern was all off.

Yes, I know I have no babies to knit for but Sir Oliver advised me that one of the Kardashian trollops he has become so fond of may be, as those of the lower class, might say, preggers. Oh dear, do you see what is happening to my mind, Hyacinth? I never used to use that kind of language. Never even *thought* on that level. But this top down all in one baby cardigan pattern has taken this country by storm and I thought knitting might bring me some much needed comfort. I was so wrong.

Between Sir Oliver's new hobbies, of which I dare not speak lest you think my life too far gone to reach out to me in friendship and in love, and new struggles with Breaking Wind, I fear I am losing my mind altogether. You would, I am sure, rise above all of this if you were faced with such things as with which I am dealing right now but alas, I fear I have not your strength and fortitude.

I am currently faced with the task of cleaning the carpet in Breaking Wind's habitat which I refuse, absolutely refuse,to refer to as a stall. I will not have my Breaking Wind in a stall! Sir Oliver has been of absolutely no help in this endeavor. He sits in his chair, appropriately called a "Lazy Boy", can you believe it? His idea of help is to watch the telly and wait for those hideous commercials for cleaning products. We are now in possesssion of Swiffers, Hoover Steam Vacs and Swivvel Sweepers as well as containers of Steam Clean,Fabri Clear and a number of OXY products. And Hyacinth, not only *one* of everything but *two* because, as Sir Oliver explains it, by ordering *two* we get the second one *free* and pay only for shipping and handling. A wonderful bargain. Oh, how these beastly Americans love to save money.

And I have not as yet discovered which soap is best to use when washing Breaking Wind. Othe horse owners wash their horses using buckets and ugly awful hoses to spray the water on them. I will not have my horse washed in that fashion. I have a lovely antique Dresden pitcher and bowl, lavender pattern, not unlike the hand painted perrywinkles on your Royal Dalton, my dear. I do think you would approve.

Oh, I must go. The UPS man is here with another package ordered by that do-nothing Sir Oliver. I only hope it's another cleaning product. You would not believe some of the other things he has ordered. I'm ashamed to show my face when accepting these things. The delivery man has developed a cheeky smirk. I swear I am not imagining it.

Keep me in your prayers, Hyacinth.

Lady Ann

Oh, and about your sister Violet, the one with the Mercedes, a swimming pool and room for a pony? Tell her to foget about the pony.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

bizzyknitter said:


> Oh Dear!! I think I broke a rib. DeGray and disgo you truly made my week. What a great way to start the day. I think you both should write a book together, I will be the first to buy it.


Dear bizzy,

Sorry! I couldn't find your proper name on your post's return address so have had to make an assumption as what you liked to be addressed as. Is your surname K N I T T I E R as I have failed to find it in the less studied books now available, but I did find a very doubtful site called Facebook or Twitter that list all sort of nefarious appearing characters that have what is termed a "following" without any substantiation to their true heraldic linage. Seems anyone nowadays has some claim to class standing. Oh, what the wars did to destroy the true nature of such social upstanding and culture. I did find a brief reference to a Viscount Knittier on Cork Street in Dublin that were skilled in making the finest of silken fabrics and now own what I think is called Bleeding Heart Yarn that is being distributed world wide to the masses in low end shops they call a "wall in the mart". Of course Richard and I must maintain standards so don't peruse those sorts of lower class establishments. Not that I have a snobbish bone in my body but just like to see them at least try and raise their standards of living rather than live off the cake crumbs we so generously send every month to feed their illiterate children in hopes that one might have the gumption to go and seek work.

I have always thought of myself as one steeped in literature but have not considered the possibility of writing a book. Perhaps something new and updated on the finer aspects of using the finest of fibers to create the highest standards of craftsmanship possible since it seems so poorly lacking with what ones sees lately. My son, Sheridan, and his friend, Tarquin, could be contributing editors since they have been educated in the finer things in life and would be the best example of how to get to my standards of using the finest yarns possible to create elegant and not every day articles of clothing.

Thank you for inquiring and perhaps someday you too could attend one of my elegant candlelight suppers. A Knittier in the group would give us a well rounded discussion, don't you think?

With best regards,

Hyacinth Bucket


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Dear Lady Ann,

I will now address you more formally this way in hopes of at least reminding you of the social standing you had before being married to Sir Oliver. I hope you will not be embarrassed by him in public like that poor wife of the owner of California Chrome. To give an animal such a name like it was some disgusting bumper sticker on what they consider to be "elegant" automobiles deserves him right, don't you agree! And then to demonstrate such poor sportsmanship on their news networks will certainly not gain him a box at the Queen's next regatta!

In full disclosure, Lady Ann, I too have a family member that enjoys sitting in one of those Lazy Boys, drinking stout and scratching himself like the family dog in places not polite to mention in mixed company let alone like your pony's name, and you know what I mean there. My poor sister, Daisy, can so relate to your standards that you have been subjected to by association of matrimony. At least my Richard has not subjected me to such rude, crude, vulgar, ill bred, scoundrel, skull-digger, scampish shenanigans. I would just be mortified as to what the neighbors would think! 

I did however receive the greatest of news from a neighbor who also likes the finer yarns of life in her knitting endeavors. She said she recognized your name from a post called "Knitting Paradisimo" which sounds soooo grand. Perhaps if you practice hard this top-down technique you can become and expert since she claims everyone else is. Maybe a shawl those cottagers seem so fond in wearing done in, may I suggest, a lovely periwinkle blue in a more lacey stitch so you don't appear to have to wear it to keep warm but more as an accessory of sorts. Do those people have chapeau makers that could make a most tasteful one to match as well and you could pick out a frock and shoes that would demonstrate the standing which you justly deserve. When you answer your doorbell when that courier comes dressed in your new attire that would wipe the smirk off his dirty face and treat you with the respect that you are entitled too. I hate having to use that word since we never had to show our standing before and now have to lower ourselves to those Kardasian wenches. I mean really, does one have to become with child to get one to be married over there? Seems to be the standard they up hold lately. Like "renting" a castle would afford one standing in society, how brazen can one get. Even the Duke himself has the decency to marry the "commoner" before such carrying on. And he is now just middle class with his government salary so doesn't go around flaunting the fact he has true royal blood.

Oh, I feel I'm going to faint so best lay down on my damask chaise and catch my senses before Elizabeth comes over for coffee. I wouldn't dare let her see me in such a state of mind since she suffers so herself.

You are always in my thoughts and now prayers,

Hyacinth

PS With all your distressing news I forgot to mention I have been summoned to appear before Her Royal Highness for some reward. I shall try and write later when I get Her Honor bestowed upon me.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hyacinth and Lady Ann, you both SLAY me!!!! You are both so hilarious and witty!!!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

disgo said:


> Dear Lady Ann,
> 
> I will now address you more formally this way in hopes of at least reminding you of the social standing you had before being married to Sir Oliver. I hope you will not be embarrassed by him in public like that poor wife of the owner of California Chrome. To give an animal such a name like it was some disgusting bumper sticker on what they consider to be "elegant" automobiles deserves him right, don't you agree! And then to demonstrate such poor sportsmanship on their news networks will certainly not gain him a box at the Queen's next regatta!
> 
> ...


My dear, dear Hyacinth,

You cannot imagine my surprise when I thought I saw Onslow at the casino yesterday. Sir Oliver announced that he was taking me to dinner at the casino and naturally, I assumed he meant we were going to dine in Monaco as we did so often years and years ago with the Prince and Grace. So sad, they are both gone now and still the stories swirl around their memories like a bad smell one cannot get rid of. Please do not point out the fact that I just ended another sentence with a preposition, I am quite aware of my slide into the standards of the lower class.

Since the deaths of the Prince and Grace I regret to say their children have certainly not lived up to the expectations of Royalty. Of course, Monaco's standards were never like that of British Royalty. I quite approve of the charming woman Prince William has taken for his wife, common she may be but very photogenic and Lord knows that's an improvement. Over whom I shall not say. And Prince Harry is such an adorable scamp though I venture to say his playing pool in the nude may have been a mistake.

As I started to tell you, being of the belief that Sir Oliver was taking me to dine at Monaco, I dressed in my purple silk diuponi afternoon frock with the matching chapeau. I must say, the soft pleats flowing from the front of the skirt and swirling around my well turned calves were very flattering. I don't believe I have ever seen you in anything but those dresses which seem to have a blouson effect just above the area where your waist used to be. They say that style is flattering to the aging figure, although I have never had to consider that style myself.

I am looking quite trim and youthful these days since comleting 6 weeks of the Jenny Craig program. No, no, Hyacinth, do not attempt to look her up in th social register, you'll not find her there. She actually owns a race horse, can you imagine? Oh yes, my world, though slowly sinking, I fear, is allowing me a look at those in the middle and lower classes.

And that brings me to Onslow. Alas, Sir Oliver did not have plans to go to Monaco. Instead we went to some dingy casino where there were many Onslow-type of men as well as women who might have been sisters of Rose, no offense intended, my dear Hyacinth, but I call them as I see them. That is an American saying. Quite vulgar, I admit but it does make it clear, doesn't it? Oh, I am learning so many quaint phrases, my dear, although I don't actually understand some of them. There was quite a bit on the telly yesterday as it was the 20th anniversary of some thug who really, quite literally, got away with murder. Grissly subject but out of it came the phrase "If they don't fit you must acquit." I will ask about discretely and should I learn the meaning of the phrase I will notify you immediately.

We dined. At a buffet. I thought,of course, that it would be a beautiful display of exotic fruits and savory dishes, poached fish and glazed pheasant, fluffy soufflés and such. Well, to be perfectly frank, it was ghastly. All sorts of things fried beyond recognition, things swimming in creamed sauces and vegetables glistening with butter and other unknown substances. I have always felt that food should not glisten, Hyacinth. Certainly none of this fare would be served at any of your famous candlelit dinners, soirees or any other of your marvelous events.

The entire day was a disappointment. And wait until you hear this, my dear. The buffets one hears of in this severly underdeveloped country are called "All you can eat"" buffets. From what I gather, that is some sort of challenge which these Americans take very seriously.

I must go now. The probiotics featured on the telly is, by far the only thing that makes any sense.

Bring it on. Another saying for which I have found no meaning.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

you aren't a snob ~ I F ~ YOU GIVE ME SOME OF THAT NICE YARN that i can never afford . 1/2 lol


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Dearest Lady Ann,

I was so perplexed as to why the Queen would summon me to such an auspicious ceremony of Honorary Orders that she bestows during her birthday celebration. There was one of your Americans behind me (appropriately) that I believed was named Angel Jolly (their actresses have such strange stage names but I am sure as you have nicely pointed out this is their customs and who are we to judge such base behavior). It turned out she was being honored for her work through the United Nations for the plight of women who are abused. Like she has to go far to find any in that primitive environment but at least there is some movement to clean up their barbaric behavior. Just wished you did not have to endure such deplorable conditions in the meantime. 

As I was being prepped to receive my honor of Dame, as though I needed any instruction, I found out I was to receive the title due to my work in the environmental movement. Prince Charles wanted me recognized for my up holding the standards of riparian riverside stewardship due to my history of riverside picnics and the use of row boats for transportation!

I was hoping, I must admit, Ann it would have been more for my efforts in sustaining the culture of candlelight suppers with classical ensemble for entertainment, but I will take the compliment all the same. At least I had the respect to accept my award rather than Sir Paul.

Mum did so graciously compliment me on my silk crepe de shine sheath (I haven't worn the older blouson frocks since the late 1990s but you have been out of the country and don"t get the appropriate circulars to keep you updated to that fact). Tarquin, my son Sheridan's close friend, made me the appropriate banner for the occasion on which I placed my family crest broche so Mum wouldn't have any doubt to my standing. And of course my family tiara that goes back many generations before the reign of Queen Victoria. 

I try not to talk about my sister Violet only, but with Daisy and Rose not yet being of upper class I only talk about them in the appropriate conditions so do please keep that in mind since now I have even more responsibility to up hold my title of Dame.

I must run and get ready for the candlelight supper the Queen has for her new inductees. I just will have to have Richard wear his black evening attire since he was never part of Her Majesty's Royal Armed Services so doesn't have a grand uniform they all have with their gold braids and all. I just hope I don't have to sit next to that Jolly person since she has such an almost evil appearance about her. Is that what is popular in America that I hear is called Steampunk Goth according to Elizabeth that tries to stay current with such vulgar trends. Nothing I would consider draping my volumptous curves with!

Continuez à tricoter,

Dame Hyacinth


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

disgo said:


> Dearest Lady Ann,
> 
> I was so perplexed as to why the Queen would summon me to such an auspicious ceremony of Honorary Orders that she bestows during her birthday celebration. There was one of your Americans behind me (appropriately) that I believed was named Angel Jolly (their actresses have such strange stage names but I am sure as you have nicely pointed out this is their customs and who are we to judge such base behavior). It turned out she was being honored for her work through the United Nations for the plight of women who are abused. Like she has to go far to find any in that primitive environment but at least there is some movement to clean up their barbaric behavior. Just wished you did not have to endure such deplorable conditions in the meantime.
> 
> ...


My Dear Dame Hyacinth,

Oh, I most sincerely apologize, my dear. I am so very sorry that while strggling with my own life issues I have quite forgotten to congratulate on the honor recently bestowed upon you by our dear Queen. It is not that I overlooked your much deserved honor, certainly no one I know has ever tried so hard and so long to educate the masses of the finer things in life. Indeed, it has been your life-long desire to show those born to the lower-class what it is they have been missing and to encourage them to do their best, however below your standards that may be.

I regret to say that Sir Oliver seems to have accepted the lower class standards so often seen applied here. Why, just the other day I overheard Sir Oliver talking earnestly with a young man about his future. The young man's future, you know, it is simply too late for Sir Oliver to do anything about his future. The young man was pouring out his dreams of becoming famous as a doctor, possibly a barrister or even a writer. He has dreams of writing the great American novel which, I believe nearly anyone capable of holding a pencil could quite easily do having such a low opinion of American authors as I do. Well, I certainly expected Sir Oliver to give the young man words of encouragement so I listened more closely in order to be able to quote him exactly to you and all others who might benefit from his wisdom. I distinctly heard Sir Oliver say, "Well, my good man, try. Try again. And if you don't succeed, give up. There's no sense being a damn fool about it."

Hyacinth, it breaks my heart so see what is becoming to us, especially to Sir Oliver, who, although his parents tried very hard to keep up, were never quite equal to those like you and I whose standards were always so much higher than those around us. It is a burden we must bear and bear quietly as we have always done when faced with the knowledge that we simply are superior and as much as we may try we cannot change that fact.

But back to you, my dear. I know you must have looked stunning in your little frock and the Queen, in her infinite wisdom, chose to honor you with the title of Dame Hyacinth. Lest you think I do not truly appreciate or understand the meaning of such an honor I must tell you that just this afternoon, after giving Breaking Wind his bath using the antique Dresden bowl and pitcher I told you about and the finest of hard milled 100% castille soap with just a faint fragrance of Lily of the Valley (horses, you know, seem to have a fragrance of their own which is not always the most pleasant, I must admit, even for Breaking Wind) I was taking a brief respite on a bench just outside his habitat. I will not have it referred to as a stall, as you know. This rather unsavory looking fellow sat beside me and attempted to start up a conversation. I answered him very curtly in an effort to discouragehim from engaging in futher conversation. Well, of course, he commented on my English accent, Mum was so intent upon my speaking properly, thus I had those many years of elecution lessons with Miss Phelps, who could have been quite attractive if she had done something about that unfortunate facial hair, so I had to advise him of my rank in life. This annoying man continued to compliment me and seemed to be inching his way closer to me as he spoke so, in an effort to make it clear that he was way out of his league (another vulgar American term, I'm afraid) I told him that my best friend is a Dame. This unshaven man seemed even more interested so I made it very clear that you resided in England. As it turns out, this unkempt fellow is planning a trip to England in only a week or so with his friend, Bruno, who is just getting out of the pen and will be looking for some real action, he said. I'm assuming Bruno must some sort of cattle rancher, the really wealthy ones have pens all over, Hyacinth, acres and acres, miles of pens, I understand. The chap sitting on the bench, whose name is Big Ed, asked for your name. Well, what he asctually said was," So where do we find this gal who's such a dame?" I could see no harm in giving him your name, Hyacinth, and telling him that everyone knew where to find you. As Big Ed was leaving he gave me that awful thumbs up gesture, they use many gestures her, Hyacinth, each with its own special meaning and said, "Thanks, Toots, Bruno will be mighty appreciative, he's been in solitary for 3 years." Do you suppose that means he's single? Perhaps you could invite him to one of your famous candlelit dinners and introduce him to Elizabeth.

I must dash, what happens to the time, my dear?

Ta ta,

Lady Ann

I fogot to tell you that I bathed Breaking Wind in a spa cloth I knit myself using a lovely baboo blend yarn in soft lavender which matches the antique Dresden bowl and pitcher set. Knitted washcloths are all the rage in this barbaric country (one wonders if they did not wash their faces before this craze). Almost as poplular as the top down all in one baby cardigans. I swear, I do not know where all these babies will be coming from but when they get here they will be wearing the same thing.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Dearest Lady Ann,

I was so pleased to hear of the refined fashion for which you partake in bathing your horse. Maybe the sweet scent of Lily of the Valley attracted that unwanted gentleman, assuming that he was from your description, I would have been more wary but in those barbaric environs one never knows do they. I do so not try and make attributions to ones character as many have in this culture since I don't have a snobbish bone in my body. I must admit Daisy's husband Onslow has made me come to understand the term "bone-idle" that seems to be the aspirations of those you are having to live amongst. You would think their "ranchers" would have at least the decency to outfit their steads in more humane environs like a stable but as you have so nicely pointed out they don't have a clue after breaking from the Mother Country how to build such a structure let alone the ability to maintain its standards. With all their excess of land you would have thought the last thing they would have done was to create pens instead of the beautiful rolling fields and hand made stone walls our ancestors laboured so hard to build with of course human accesses for the common man to enjoy them as well. They have such peculiar customs for such a barbaric system, don't you think. At least some of the elite created National Parks for the commoners to enjoy before all the land was snatched up by their more nefarious sorts. I even hear there is a former politician who ran for their Viceroy that can even see Russia from her back yard. It must have been difficult for her to lose when it was revealed the lack of refinement they at least require for that office. Don't you agree that Grizzly Shooting 101 does not qualify one for world affairs? I will have to correspond with her to see if she is familiar with the importance of holding riparian inspired streamside picnics since I now have a title to uphold like their Jolly woman.

Oh, my dear Ann, I have no intention of tossing about my honorarium since as we both know it has nothing to do with the House of Lords. What ever happened to the standard of a woman's age was not to be made public?Personally, I think it just gives the Queen something to do during the birthday celebration period, being its not her official day of birth, but was forced upon her by the House of Commons that wanted a cheeky celebration for this time of year to foreshadow the disgusting celebration of the revolution of the colonies those Americans act like its something to be proud of. They act more like its Boxing Day in the heat and humidity of summer with all those crazy hats and noise makers and outlandish displays of gun powder. Is it true they have now come to their senses and are banning the use of such displays? Maybe there is hope yet for you to make some leeway in bringing them up to some standards of civilized society.

I forgot to ask, dear Ann, if this craze for "top-down" refers to how they use the bonnet on their trams? So silly to waste ones time creating something to protect their infants from the suns glare when all they would have to do is pop up the bonnet. Then again with having to keep up with the Kardashians that prefer to just hold their babies like a Gucci bag, they all aspire to own, maybe they think that will get them a higher social standing at the expense of their poor child. Personally I must admit I find that sort of snobbery just utterly revolting. I would be so aghast to see their poor infants all shriveled and sun tan like common labourers, but they do have strange customs. I suppose the next step in the degradation of their primitive society will be top-down brazziers.

Well do the best with what you can since it doesn't appear things will be changing for the good anytime in the near future. With the impending break down of the EU one can only wonder if the hoarding masses will once again try to breach our shores! Long live Britannia!

Sincerest regards,

Dame Hyacinth


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

klarenbd said:


> Is there anyone out there like me? I will only knit in natural fibres. I just can't bring myself to spend hours knitting something in a man made fibre that I can buy, ready made, for less. I can't stand the feel of acrylic etc on my fingers. *RTW also comes in very fine natural fibers you would be hard pressed to get your hands on that weight yarn let alone find tiny size needles to recreate and you don't sound like one who uses a machine to knit, but I could be wrong. You are already wasting your time and money by doing anything by hand, just like I used to shun sergers since I knew finer techniques of seam finishes (like who now really cares what their seams look like from the non public side--zippers are now applied with no extra effort to conceal them with the tape being a design feature with decorative threads!). Denim has gone from a lowly quality workman's twill to a high end fabric and takes up a whole floor of Selfridges and is made from the worst of the natural fiber cotton to give it the appearance that everyone one so desires--and if not there are ways to slash and premature wear it to give it that envious patina!*
> 
> I know lots of people who will knit with anything just for the pleasure. Wish I could be more like them. *No wishing necessary since you are more gullible in thinking your natural yarn fibers are exactly what they profess themselves to be. Perhaps you would be so kind to enlighten us with a yarn regulation association/guild/board/panel/government agency/law that can guarantee these claims. Like any glasses made are made by whom they claim to be made by and you have some form of certification as to the actual stone or its quality in the frame embellishment. Those "people" are far ahead of you in the game since they know what is available, where it can be used and at a far better deal than you are paying for.*
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisB (Jan 29, 2013)

You aren't a yarn snob, but I think you're missing out on a lot of lovely yarns by using only wool. I love wool, especially for the fisherman sweaters I love to design and knit, but I've had a lot of fun knitting with other yarns, blends, synthetics, etc. It's your project, use what you love and don't worry about being a "snob".


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Most Dearest Lady Ann,

Oh! My sweet Sheridan has informed me that he saw on his Facebook account (on his streamlined silver covered smart phone I gave him last Christmas) that you, my BFF over the pond, had suffered a great catastrophic flood recently and have lost all your dwellings, including Breaking Winds "stall/stantion"! Thankfully they have the Red Cross there but it must be horrible having to sleep amidst the commoners--just like the Great War all over again.

Sheridan and his friend Tarquin have cancelled their holiday there and are contributing their time and money in the local Rainbow Pride Parade which I understand is a new holiday celebrating the Rainbow Covenant after the Hollywood movie depicting the Two By Twos coming off the Arc after the Great Flood. Proceeds of course going to the Red Cross for you and those others that have suffered so in this time of calamity!

It may as well have been a flood here since my whole world has been turned upside down after receiving my title. Sister, Violet, is divorcing her husband Bruce on grounds he wanted her to dress like a horse jockey--can you imagine! I will make sure she gets what she deserves like the Mercedes but am not sure about the sauna/pool or room for the pony. Worse is my sister, Rose, who is pursuing the Vicar using the Life Eternal as an excuse.

I can only hope this message gets to you through the kind people of the Red Cross and you can get some photos of the situation to send via your smart phone. It just breaks my heart to think of all that fine china and crystal being destroyed. Maybe that Fiesta company will donate service ware to the Red Cross to help you through this unfortunate time.

My most sincere thoughts and prayers for you,

Dame Hyacinth


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

disgo said:


> Most Dearest Lady Ann,
> 
> Oh! My sweet Sheridan has informed me that he saw on his Facebook account (on his streamlined silver covered smart phone I gave him last Christmas) that you, my BFF over the pond, had suffered a great catastrophic flood recently and have lost all your dwellings, including Breaking Winds "stall/stantion"! Thankfully they have the Red Cross there but it must be horrible having to sleep amidst the commoners--just like the Great War all over again.
> 
> ...


My dear faithful and most supportive friend,

I cannot tell you how much your letter, hand-written in your beautiful scrawling penmanship (I so love the tails on your "y's and "g"s) and of course, on the finest of linen paper. It is apalling how many common people no longer write letters. Why, here in this land of savages, students are no longer being taught to write at all, can you believe it? I swear, this entire nation is walking around communicating with their thumbs. One can only wonder what will evolve from this practice, one might think the thumb would become larger from over-use but there is the possibility that become smaller in order to adapt to those dreadful keyboard on those electronic means of communication, clearly the work of the devil. I was, quite frankly, shocked to read that you had, indeed given your wonderful son,Sheridan, one of those so-called smart phones. Of course, you have always been on the cutting edge of what is truly fashionable so I assume you also purchased an elegant case in which Sheridan may carry his instument. I, myself do not own a smart phone. I was quite surprosed that you would think that I do..

I am not surprised that Sheridan and his friend Tarquin had cancelled their holiday in order to take part in the Rainbow Pride Parade. That is just the sort of thing Sheridan has always done, isn't it? One sees more and more of that and, as this American model of all that is tasteful, Martha Stewart, would say, that's a good thing.

I did see, on the telly, some weeks ago, a Gay Pride Parade in Los Angeles, a popular city known for its diverse culture. What a wonderful thing it is to be so thankful of happiness and humor that one would dress up and walk long distances down the middle of the street simply to display to those,standing along both side of the street, how very gay they are! I will say it brought a smile to these lips! And, in connection with that particular festival I heard the Los Angeles Gay Men's Chorus sing! They were very good and in addition to their wonderful voices they did a little dancing, much like your Sheridan used to do after draping himself with your scarves, remember telling me about that?

Oh yes, dearest Hyacinth, we have experienced rain here in this under-developed land of commoners. Rain like we would never tolerate in England. As a result, we, as well as so many others, are confronted with water where it was never meant to be. I am so distraught I cannot bring myself to tell you about it.

However, we consider ourselves to be quite furtunate compared to others who have done nothing to deserve such disaster. I thank God for people like Sheridan and Tarquin who give so unselfishly of ther time and fortune im order to serve with the Red Cross. They were first on the scen here, bringing us blankets and coffee. I don't mean to sound ungrateful but Hyacinth, those blankets simply do not go with my color scheme and we, of course, much prefer tea to that bitter brew so popular with the uncouth.

I am so sorry to learn of Violet divorcing that husband of hers. Didn't Bruce encourage your son to dance many years ago? I seem to remember reading something about a little disturbance which took place at your estate. Something about a dispute over one of your antique Chinese silk scsrves thought to be from the Ming Dynesty. I thought at the time perhaps you might make a pillow with the remnants.

I must go. It's time for Breaking Wind's swimming lesson.

Constantly grateful for your moral support and prayers. So little is moral these days.

Lady Ann


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh Dearest and Most Gracious Lady Ann,

For you to notice my particular swoops in my g's and y's brought a ray of sunshine into this dreary time I having to endure. I even mentioned to Richard he needs to smile more while working on the front landscape, with the appropriately trimmed boxwood hedges and my glorious roses that I have won many local prizes for. I want him to look like he so enjoys being in the garden that he doesn't want any other gardener to do the job at hand. Just between you and I, we really can't afford one with this economical downturn but that shouldn't make the neighbors think we can't, don't you agree?

I must get the vicar and his wife to get the church group together and make some natural fiber blankets because I would so hate to think of that squeaky, scratchy American fiber called acrylic next to your fine porcelain skin. I have even heard that since the mills closed there with all those unfortunate workers having to live off the "poor entitlements", they are sending their product to our out back Empire Continent. I suppose with all those ghastly roos and kholas they don't have enough natural fiber to cover their bare naked bodies so have to accept the charitable efforts those slightly higher developed Americans are trying to push on them. What next, Ultrasuede loin cloths--OH! My! (Sorry I didn't really mean to scream with shock but how barbarous can one sink).

I wasn't sure you had such a vulgar device as the smart phone (I heard from my neighbor Elizabeth, that people over there even use them while using the loo--how totally disgusting!). Don't you agree there are somethings that should be done in private? I just know that Sheridan says one can access this Facepowder from most electronic devices and even the computer (I won't allow Richard to have one in the house since there is no way to say the proper "Hello, B-o-u-q-u-e-t Residence" like I can on my white slimline telephone with automatic redial. Besides I don't see any in periwinkle blue!). Sheridan can be so persuasive with his dear mummy that I broke down and got him the one with of course the finest of silver possible with repoussé design with shells, scrolls and flowers. His friend, Tarquin, offered to duplicate the fine repoussé designs in the beautiful embroidery he does in the finest of silk thread, but Sheridan insisted that would make it appear "dated" when placing it to his ear. I so agree with you about the use of the thumbs to do what they call "texting" since that would be like playing chop sticks on my beautiful ivory and ebony keyboard. They should have their thumbs wither up and fall off for using such "potty mouth" expressions they consider popular language.

I'm so thankful that I raised Sheridan with such high standards that he doesn't partake in such outlandish parades. Now my brother-in-law, Bruce, I'm afraid, goes "all out" each year with Daisy, Rose and Onslow (scratching in unbecoming areas) encouraging him on. I'm afraid he and Violet are a lost cause but he has agreed to give her the Mercedes so she doesn't at least appear destitute.

Keep up your spirits my dear and I will also try and get the church ladies to make some wash cloths for Breaking Wind out of the new fiber I saw advertised with a slight "scrubby" element that would be great for scouring off those scabbies he got while having to endure that stantion! I've heard that those Americans even allow their ponies to run "free range" without any form of dressage what so ever or the proper accoutrement they call "bare back"--natives!

Most lovingly yours,

Dame Hyacinth


----------

